# What wallet do you use?



## iuserman

I'm looking for a nice luxury wallet for a friend's 50 birthday and I have several options so far:

1. Amazon.com: Trafalgar Men's Trafalgar Alligator Hipster Wallet
2. Amazon.com: Sultan Genuine Alligator Men's Bifold Wallet
3. Amazon.com: Montblanc Meisterstuck Soft Grain 6 Credit Card Wallet in Black

What wallets do you guys use? what can you recommend?


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

My wife bought me a Mulberry wallet for my 30th birthday. I retired it last year, aged 45, having carried it every day.

Men | Mulberry


----------



## Gunnar_917

I have a Dunhill Wallet - it looks stunning but is made like a piece of crap. 

Moral an of the story, research brand quality over design/branding power


----------



## christopher wallace

polo ralph lauren wallet is cool and you got color choices like red, i also have nike


----------



## jp17

I don't have a specific luxury wallet suggestion, but I'll share a recent experience. For decades I carried a tri-fold wallet. Nothing huge, but plenty of room for cards of all types, a full size area for cash, and so forth. About a year ago I gave in to the fact that my then current wallet had seen better days and started looking for a new one. Long story short I ended up with what I'll call a minimalist bi-fold, which I purchased at Eddie Bauer (I tried to find a link, but it doesn't look like it's currently available). License on one side, 3 slots for cards on the other, along with a opening behind the card holder that I use for a few bills folded in half. It's turned out to be a great decision. Thin, light, and there's room for everything that I actually need. My world has changed. I no longer need a large number of cards, and I no longer use cash all that often. A small wallet is a good fit for me, and may be something to consider as you evaluate your options.


----------



## iuserman

christopher wallace said:


> polo ralph lauren wallet is cool and you got color choices like red, i also have nike


Thanks! what do you think about this Tommy Hilfiger Men's Ranger Passcase Wallet?
Amazon.com: Tommy Hilfiger Men's Ranger Passcase Wallet


----------



## Paulo 8135

this is my wallet - a Calvin Klein I got in a clearance sale. Plenty of room for cards (I just keep coins in a back pocket), and the leather has held up very well over the years.


----------



## Bradjhomes

I was recently shown SECRID wallets. Love the design and function. I'd need one with a double card section and I'm worried it might then be too thick, but I might give it a go.


----------



## DrVenkman

Saddleback. Lifetime guarantee. Nuff said.


----------



## bjjkk

Maybe not a luxury wallet, but I love my saddleback


----------



## jossta

I have a custom made elephant leather wallet from a guy named Kevin King. He can make pretty much whatever you want, simple or complex. And less than my friend paid for his overseas made Coach wallet.


----------



## TomtommyV

If you want to get him something a little different, go for a nice bottega wallet. A little pricey but are awesome. I've had mine for half a year so far and just love it!










Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## exxtinguishable

I have a shiny croc Montblanc that I don't use, but it was a birthday gift. I use a handmade leather billfold that I bought in Canada daily. It's beginning to fall apart so I might have to replace it.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

iuserman said:


> Thanks! what do you think about this Tommy Hilfiger Men's Ranger Passcase Wallet?
> Amazon.com: Tommy Hilfiger Men's Ranger Passcase Wallet
> View attachment 5852658


ew no..not Hilfiger
my wallet? Some Tumi Alpha series.







looks okay but not that wonderful.

I had something like this once.
Loved it.


----------



## Gunnar_917

iuserman said:


> Thanks! what do you think about this Tommy Hilfiger Men's Ranger Passcase Wallet?
> Amazon.com: Tommy Hilfiger Men's Ranger Passcase Wallet
> View attachment 5852658


dont like the branding being all over that wallet


----------



## Bradjhomes

chuasam said:


> ew no..not Hilfiger
> my wallet? Some Tumi Alpha series.
> View attachment 5855386
> 
> looks okay but not that wonderful.
> 
> I had something like this once.
> Loved it.
> View attachment 5855394


My current wallet is a Paul Smith with motorbike detail. Quality isn't the best but it looks great.


----------



## vkalia

Where possible, I use a Gucci wallet - has 4 card slots (so 2 credit cards, 1 ATM card, 1 drivers license) and a clip for cash, and so remains very slim and easy to carry.


----------



## Split Second

Burberry. Classic deign and very well constructed.


----------



## craig00

Tommy Hilfiger gets the job done for me


----------



## eblackmo

flying golden deer....well used


----------



## blackbolt

I've been using a Saddleback distressed leather bifold for the last 5 years and it is without doubt the best wallet I have had. Tough as nails.


----------



## TradeKraft

I've been very happy with my TUMI wallet.


----------



## 136155

I rock a Maxx & Unicorn one-piece wallet. Made in the USA and it'll probably last forever.


----------



## Ray916MN

Hartmann Side by Side Billfold Wallet. 723 Side By Side . Slimmest wallet I've ever owner and one of the longest lasting. My first one lasted well over a decade. It is slim because it allows credit cards to essentially be stacked into 4 piles which eliminates the bulge from having cards spread stacked. I think they are discontinued because I couldn't find them on the Hartmann site or in retailers who carry Hartmann. Finally found some NOS on Ebay.


----------



## MZhammer

I use a Goyard Card holder. Great under the radar luxury brand


----------



## sharp21

Kevlar sleeve with money clip. Very thin, to avoid George Constanza syndrome


----------



## bacari

I used to carry Gucci and Prada wallets but have recently switched to Lodis...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

Tumi here, primarily because I wanted a wallet protected from card-scanning. I grew very, very tired of having to watch for improper charges to my account every time I returned from traveling.

Of the wallets posted in the OP, the MB looks the best by far IMHO. One of my friends carries a very similar MB, and it has held up well. We had that conversation this past week while we were bored and stuck in an airport.


----------



## Kal El

Mine is from Hackett. Not sure if it belongs to the luxury section, but I can recommend that one. Here in Germany most of them are around 150 EUR.


----------



## willmtbike4food

I carry a Coach cardholder as my sole wallet. Slim enough for a front pocket, it's held up great, and just enough slots for everything I need to slide in...


----------



## mattmatt300

I've been carrying a wallet from Over & Under for a few years now. The perfect wallet imho.


----------



## Philly3950b

It's not exactly a wallet, but I have a Fendi credit card holder that has room for six credit cards, plus banknotes. I do not keep coins in it. 
It's rather cheap, 150€ without discounts, and I really like it!


----------



## crispyjm

I used to changhe wallets every 6-12 months but my girlfriend bought me a Ted Baker one for Christmas 2 years ago and its still going strong and has nicely worn in now


----------



## iuserman

mattmatt300 said:


> I've been carrying a wallet from Over & Under for a few years now. The perfect wallet imho.


I like it!


----------



## ctt1760

I'm not into brand names for wallets.
I just want one that lasts a long time because I don't like adjusting to new wallets.

I look for at least top grain leather (prefer full grain) and double stitch sewing.

The one I currently use is a Cabela's wallet that I bought in 2007 when I lost its predecessor.
It's been through the washing machine a few times during its 8 year life and still looks great.

A few years ago, I decided to get a backup while this one was drying out following another
trip to the washing machine. Unfortunately, Cabela's no longer sells it so I had to buy another
kind-of-similar one. That new wallet is still inside its box.


----------



## Will3020




----------



## CSG

I've carried a Bosca calfskin ID/card wallet for 20+ years. Small, fits shirt or front pocket. I liked it so well I bought a spare at the time but have never had to use it. I've never carried cash in a wallet so that's a non-issue for me. I carry a few ID's (DL and CCW from two states), two credit cards, some note cards, and a couple medical insurance cards. Everything fits easily, no bulk, and I don't have to sit on the damn thing.


----------



## josephine lace

Agreed


----------



## jazzmusicman

Here is my Bosca trifold after 10 years of everyday hard use and abuse, including overstuffing. A great brand and a true family business iirc. I have a checkbook cover that's 25 years old and still looks great. I can say it's superior, especially at its reasonable price, to Montblanc, Dunhill and Coach. Bosca wallets retail for about $100-$150 now I liked Hartmann products, but they are long gone. Samsonite owns the Hartmann brand name these days. .
Also, Bosca wallets have an elegant European look, rather than the American cowboy look of Saddleback. I don't mean to be a snob about that, it's really a matter of personal taste and how formal you want to be. And note the Bosca label is on the inside, and there are no trademarks or decorations on the outside.


----------



## crutis

i will recommend gucci or polo ralph wallet


----------



## john freddrick

Dunhill wallet... it keeps my valuables safe


----------



## JRBritish

I use a Salvatore Ferragamo wallet. Have had abused it for three years and it is holding up superbly. That said I do like the look of the Bosca Trifold.


----------



## Norm S

As uncreative and common as it is. Get him a LV canvas one. You can't go wrong and those will last much longer than any leather one with a similar feel and quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbyb03

Ferragamo wallet


----------



## Iggle

I've been looking to get a new wallet. Do any of you with Saddlebacks have any problems with them? I wanted to get a bifold but I hear they break your cards. Was also thinking about just going minimalist and getting their ID Wallet.


----------



## amg_smurf

just got this one a couple of weeks ago, I love it so far.








Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## durhamcockney

I have a light brown leather French Connection bi-fold with 3 card slots on one side, 4 on the other and 2 full sized areas for notes 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Box

If I'm travelling p, or carrying a briefcase...









Every day use...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaykay91

I've got a Bally wallet which I've really grown to love. It's slim enough for me and hasn't fallen apart (yet).

A simple bi-fold just like this:









I had a wallet by Tommy before this one, which I also really liked.


----------



## definitelydan

I've been using this bottega Veneta since March this year. Quality isn't great for the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Bonedeedo

Another vote for the Louis Vuitton canvas line. I've got one that's going strong after 4 years. It's been around the world with me a couple of times. I can kill a leather wallet in 6 months. The Louis has held up quite nicely.


----------



## mesaboogie18

I use a Coach card case in Ocean blue. I've used it for 2 years now and it's help up great. I wanted to cut down on the amount of junk I keep in wallet and stick with the essentials. Not ideal for cash, but I also carry a money clip.


----------



## tickwomp

I use a money clip exclusively now, but when I carried a wallet I always looked for the thinnest leather wallet I could. Coach makes good wallets that fit that bill for me, and the quality was good.


----------



## teejc88

I've carried a Saddleback "front pocket" wallet for 3-4 years now, can't imagine a better wallet and wouldn't trade mine for anything else out there.


----------



## Toothbras

I use a Fossil ice had since 2003, was a gift from my college girlfriend. Still is in great shape.


----------



## thejp

Got my Axess from Kickstarter but they are up and running now. Love it. RFID blocking. Super slim. Scandinavian. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montag84

Bellroy Hide and Seek Java


----------



## Hamish308

Toothbras said:


> I use a Fossil ice had since 2003, was a gift from my college girlfriend. Still is in great shape.


Which...the college girlfriend?


----------



## MattyMac

I have a Hugo Boss now but I had a Coach for over 10 years before.


----------



## drhr

Not luxury for sure, but I use and love Saddleback Leather goods, wallet and back packs . . .


----------



## Lotica48

I use a Coach card carrier for dressier occasions and then keep a Duluth Pack wallet in my truck. The card case is a nice pebbled leather in Prussian Blue while the more rugged wallet is canvas and leather.

COACH Mens Wallets | Card Wallet In Crossgrain Leather

https://www.duluthpack.com/wallets/duluth-pack-bifold-5-pocket-wallet.html


----------



## Toothbras

Hamish308 said:


> Which...the college girlfriend?


Lol! I'm not sure, she doesn't talk to me anymore....


----------



## Golder

I stick to a small card case. I hate bulk in any of my pockets at any time, even a suit inner breast pocket. Plus who carries cash these days, two credit cards, health insurance card, ID, Gym ID, two business cards. Plus a view window for the ID so no need to take it out for ID checks at cashiers.

I just picked up this new one at Tumi while I was there getting a new carry on. Nice composite material and pattern, plus it has added RFID security.


----------



## Sxgt

I puchased one similar to this one on Etsy - really like its minimalist style:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/432359518/leather-minimalist-card-wallet-front?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=leather%20slim%20wallet&ref=sr_gallery_47


----------



## peire06

When it comes to wallet (not watches), I'm a big Montblanc fan. Go for Meisterstuck. Classy, classic and timeless. You won't get bored of it.

Peire


----------



## NewHaven23

Saddleback ID wallet. Had it for about 8 years. It's broken in really nice and still looks amazing.


----------



## StephenAndrew

Check out Ashland Leather. Awesome wallets, I have their "Fat Herbie" in shell cordovan and love it.


----------



## Lewiston

Another one who carries a Saddleback


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Bellroy hide and seek


----------



## Smudge

I love thin wallets, and have had many versions: Fancy leathers, stainless steel mesh, leather and SS mesh, etc. This is what I am using these days:








Made from high-tech sailcloth. Not to everyone's taste, but it is looking exactly like I received it 8 months ago from raggededgeproducts.com. And, not everyone has one!


----------



## DarrinNYC77

Jack Spade blue anchor.


----------



## wheelhouse

Mitchell Leather, Horween Chromexel, integrated money clip for bills, slim enough for a front pocket, gets softer every day


----------



## broulstone

TGIF

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilsirl

Saddleback small bifold. I don't like a huge wallet and this one is perfect for some cash and a few cards.

This is the first I have purchased from saddleback and I don't forsee myself needing a new one anytime soon. The quality is great and it has held up very well.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lopeydeath

Just bought a LV wallet which I'm really liking:



its a very soft leather but I'm hoping it holds up
comsidering the price


----------



## mapotofu

Ashland Leather "Johnny the Fox" in shell cordovan. Made in Chicago with all leather materials from the Horween factory.


----------



## Patrick0317

I use a Coach calf leather bifold wallet in tan.

It also has a separate ID & card wallet which is handy 

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## juancervantes

Artius bifold leather


----------



## up1911fan

I just sent a medium Saddleback billfold back as it was a lot bigger than I thought it would be, will be replacing it with the small, which should be about perfect.


----------



## kndy

I tend to only use the thinnest wallets these days. So, using Calvin Klein, my previous was COACH.


----------



## horrij1

Vvego front pocket wallet. Holds 5 folded bills, license, and 4 cards.


----------



## kndy

I use a slim Calvin Klein wallet and a COACH ID/Coin Wallet. But I like to stay with the slim as I don't want anything to bulky bulge on the side of my leg. I don't wear on the back anymore after I had friends who had sciatica nerve injuries from having and sitting on bulky wallets.


----------



## heb

Maxpedition "Spartan". 

heb


----------



## completelyclueless

T. Anthony card holder.

https://tanthony.com/collections/men-wallets/products/5964-mens-credit-card-case?variant=830642715


----------



## Emospence

Custom Shinki Hikaku shell cordovan bifold (lava color)

Maker is Jesse at GuardedGoods


----------



## Citlalcoatl

I've been using a black salvatore ferragamo recently. I'm a big fan of the money clip...

Bifold Wallet & Money Clip - WALLETS - Small leather goods - Men - Salvatore Ferragamo


----------



## dawn

I have no preference when it comes to wallets cause i mostly use money clips and card holders but polo makes really nice wallets.


----------



## Nayan Saheb

I use a Saddleback leather card holder. I do not have a great deal of change usually so it is perfect! The wallet also has an ID window at the front...perfect for military ID.

View attachment 9553034


----------



## TJ Boogie

I had a Coach leather wallet that lasted for about 7 years. My 1/4 price Guess wallet has lasted 10, and going strong.


----------



## DB040

I made one out of the skins of people that got under mine. It's an amalgam. Sorry but I never took any pics of my wallet. To be honest that's a little bit weird.


----------



## searunn

Citlalcoatl said:


> I've been using a black salvatore ferragamo recently. I'm a big fan of the money clip...
> 
> Bifold Wallet & Money Clip - WALLETS - Small leather goods - Men - Salvatore Ferragamo


Huge ferragamo fan. If it's not ferragomo then I am not interested.


----------



## DB040

searunn said:


> Huge ferragamo fan. If it's not ferragomo then I am not interested.


I checked the Ferragamo website. Really? Most of them are either feminine or as ugly as sin and they all cost well over $300. $300? for a wallet?


----------



## triple6

saddleback leather medium size billfold. 
It is slim enough to not really notice in the pocket but still has the capacity for me to carry cards and cash. 
(gotta get those MVP and VIC card deals yo)


----------



## UK humbug

I've been a Billfold fan for >30 years- but here in the U.K. they are as rare as unicorn poo , especially those fitted with the sprung clip. The last couple I bought were when I was in Italy.


----------



## SilverKast

Saddleback leather for me, I use the front pocket ID wallet. I've bought a lot of Dave's products over the years and the quality is top notch - well worth the premium!


----------



## jlprid

I really love my canvass Carhartt. Super durable!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## badindianswamp

Bosca makes the finest wallets I have ever seen. Coach is twice the price and half the quality.


----------



## cube2

osprey london... is a quality one


----------



## Cobia

I use this Nocona tri fold western style wallet, certainly not luxury but i bought it for the unusual design and nice leather work, the blue is a bit radical, so is the conch but after a lifetime of using a plain brown or black leather one im loving this one, in hand its dimensions are small too which i like.


----------



## DevK

Tumi bifold. Quality leather, well made and won't break the bank. This one is a little over 3 years old.


----------



## Walesy

Saddleback for me, a wee bit more expensive to get into the UK but its worth it.


----------



## freshprince357

Right now I'm rocking the Geoffrey Beene vertical wallet https://jet.com/product/detail/757c...15&gclid=CJmvir6A2dACFQOFNwodc7YE6Q&gclsrc=ds

It's cheap. Needed room for lots of cards though. I may upgrade to a Burberry card/money holder though for the holidays.


----------



## TheWalrus

This is my wallet. Made by Stephanie Wood out of the UK. It's made out of Reindeer hide from the 1786 Metta Catharina shipwreck that was salvaged off the coast of the UK. Looks wonderful. Smells wonderful. It's not fancy. No hot name on the outside (or inside). But the history of the material, the fact that it was hand made in the UK, and the fact that it's got a great, understated look that'll never go out of style makes it pretty much the only wallet I'll ever need or want.

A 200-Year-Old Gift From Under the Sea - The New York Times









http://stephaniewood.........co.uk/product/rare-metta-catharina-1786-russian-leather-wallet/#


----------



## tzwick

Been using a Gucci wallet for the past two years or so now. Still holding up great. Looks brand new practically.


----------



## KiwiWomble

Just picked this up, loving it so far


----------



## way1

Louis Vuitton for me are just the best when it comes to quality, it holds up pretty fine.


----------



## Cliffio

Il Bussetto, bought the last hunter green bifold they made. It's a special piece!


----------



## drewhenson

Louis Vuitton pocket organizer


----------



## kjenckes

I've been using the "cat's cradle" type wallets for years. You can put big bills on one side, and small bills on the other. Stick the bills in, close the wallet, open, and the bills are where you want them and secure.


----------



## georgegervin44

I use a Tumi slim wallet. Not a bi-fold, but perfect for license, several cards and some cash.


----------



## georgegervin44

Cool article and nice wallet!



TheWalrus said:


> This is my wallet. Made by Stephanie Wood out of the UK. It's made out of Reindeer hide from the 1786 Metta Catharina shipwreck that was salvaged off the coast of the UK. Looks wonderful. Smells wonderful. It's not fancy. No hot name on the outside (or inside). But the history of the material, the fact that it was hand made in the UK, and the fact that it's got a great, understated look that'll never go out of style makes it pretty much the only wallet I'll ever need or want.
> 
> A 200-Year-Old Gift From Under the Sea - The New York Times
> 
> View attachment 10096394
> 
> 
> http://stephaniewood.........co.uk/product/rare-metta-catharina-1786-russian-leather-wallet/#


----------



## Tivo32

KiwiWomble said:


> Just picked this up, loving it so far


I've been using a Bellroy Slim Sleeve (https://bellroy.com/products/slim-sleeve-wallet/charcoal) for several years now and absolutely love it. Small and compact and carries just what I need and nothing more. Can't recommend it enough!


----------



## 15minprior

Recycled Firefighter "Sergeant" fire hose variant in black multicam flavor.

https://recycledfirefighter.com/products/slim-wallet?variant=955391489


----------



## tdiallo

Got a Mont blanc tri fold as a gift on christmas....It's a lovely wallet


----------



## danicycle

Saddleback Bi-fold in tobacco... ages beautiful, tough as a mofo... just thick.


----------



## Jephen

A Goyard slim wallet on most days. Tumi carbon fiber card case for travel or nights out.


----------



## fumiyasu

I use a Secrid card holder. I find that I hardly ever use cash anymore and this fits much better in jeans. Plus it protects against contactless card theft.

https://www.secrid.com/en/product/id/1/item/1/cardprotector-silver


----------



## the pearl

vintage thin leather from poland from the 50's


----------



## Medic1013

I'm a minimalist in the wallet dept. I hate bulky wallets. I use a recycled firefighter and carry my ID, debit card, EMS license and a CC.


----------



## mui.richard

Ashland's Horween Cordovan Herbie, Little New York, and Lexington Keyholder. The reverse Cordovan Patina beautifully.










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## woasuby

For an every day carrier I find that Bosca has a good price to quality ratio.


----------



## ZIPPER79

I've had a Dooney & Bourke black and tan wallet for the past 30 years and it's been repaired with super glue and scotch tape and still works great.....


----------



## chrisboulas

I use a basic black Ralph Lauren wallet. I buy one pretty much every 1-2 years. I will say I'm getting tired of black though, and I rarely carry any cash so I think I'll just go for a more slim basic card holder or something for my next one.


----------



## Prahasaurus

the pearl said:


> vintage thin leather from poland from the 50's


Interesting, "leather from Poland" is not a phrase you hear too often here in Europe... Especially from the 50's in Poland, unless it was a state run enterprise. Do you have any pics? Thanks.


----------



## RubyRose

I use a brown leather Omega wallet that I got from the Omega Boutique in Manchester around 5 years ago. It's been used daily and is in like new condition the leather has worn very well.

https://www.omegawatches.com/accessories/fine-leather/wallets/7030220002/


----------



## Argali

I have a brown elephant skin wallet that I have been using daily for the past 5 years. I used to need a new wallet every year or so as the leather would start getting ratty. The elephant leather has held up great and still retains the excellent hide pattern.


----------



## KiwiWomble

RubyRose said:


> I use a brown leather Omega wallet that I got from the Omega Boutique in Manchester around 5 years ago. It's been used daily and is in like new condition the leather has worn very well.
> 
> https://www.omegawatches.com/accessories/fine-leather/wallets/7030220002/


I like that a lot


----------



## Track Rat

https://www.amazon.com/Allett-Rfid-Original-Wallet-Bk/dp/B00JV3DLI0

This is the best layout IMO. The 4x4 layout makes it wide and flat, but you can still access your cash discretely without having to fumble with a money clip.


----------



## mesaboogie18

Interlagos plaid wallet to go with my MKVII GTI


----------



## GrantA

I carry a Raleigh bifold from Southlife Supply Co in my hometown, they'll ship worldwide. Here's a link, they have a trifold, and can add Diamondback rattlesnake too if you'd like  
I'm new so can't post a link, lookup southlife supply Co dot com and search for wallet 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCalifornia

Received the Montblanc Meisterstuck 6 card case as a gift last fall. Love how thin and timeless it is, rarely use cash so don't miss having the extra space


----------



## Ohmzx

BMW M wallet. It's in a decent price range. Get it from amazon love it.


----------



## AVC0002

I have a piece of crap bifold with just card pockets I picked up in mexico maybe 6 or 7 years ago. nothing special but it does the job.


----------



## Chilled

I have LV in Graphite/Checked patter 6 card. Love it. Had it for about 6-7 years, no issues. The leather/material is really thick and barely shows any sign of wear.


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

I wear work boots and a hard hat to work but I do like like my wallet to have a bit of flair.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stein79

I carry a lot of plastic and like compact options. Check out hellbent holsters. 
I have the black carbon fiber one with  flag money clip. Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwvan

Filson; not technically "luxury" but very durable.


----------



## Blue Note

bwvan said:


> Filson; not technically "luxury" but very durable.


Folsom makes good stuff. Their bifold has been my go to wallet for years, well made from durable bridle leather. The one I have now, which needs replacement, was my choice because it had 10 slots for cards and so disbursed the card volume making for a thinner back pocket fit. Current bifold only has six card slots so now I'm shopping for another brand.


----------



## Gunnar_917

I just got some Oppermann gear, really good quality stuff and the price is quite cheap:
















The cognac on was actually a freebie - they made a mistake with my order (I also ordered a bag) and because it was going to be pushed back by a month I got a bonus wallet. Worked out well because I wanted both of the wallets but decided to go with the blue one


----------



## TradeKraft

BarelyGA-ME06 said:


> I wear work boots and a hard hat to work but I do like like my wallet to have a bit of flair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like this one. Great choice!

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

bjjkk said:


> Maybe not a luxury wallet, but I love my saddleback


Came to say this. My saddleback is about ten years old and hasn't skipped a beat. I love it. Not necessarily luxury in the slim model I have, but any one of their products will hold up about as well as anything out there.

Potato quality pictures, it is what it is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine

I'm digging the clips right now. Less is more.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RubyRose

KiwiWomble said:


> RubyRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use a brown leather Omega wallet that I got from the Omega Boutique in Manchester around 5 years ago. It's been used daily and is in like new condition the leather has worn very well.
> 
> https://www.omegawatches.com/accessories/fine-leather/wallets/7030220002/
> 
> 
> 
> I like that a lot
Click to expand...

It's pure quality that has aged very well and shows no signs of fraying or damage after 5 years


----------



## nam2212

I have been using a front pocket, money clip style wallet for the last 17 years. I picked it up in the pro shop the first time I played Princeville on Kauai. It is made by Palm West and is still in great shape.


----------



## watchman1221

Haha love how they're selling "hipster" wallets! Amazing- they sell everything nowadays!


----------



## KP97

Bellroy Note - it's super slim and after 3-4 years it looks like it will last me another 10+ easily.


----------



## Blackranger3d

Money clip and basics credit card holder. Will never go back to a full wallet.


----------



## LeatherneckSD

Wife just suprised me with this tonight after I mentioned mine was starting to decay. (The wallet not the watch)


----------



## fliqua

Ospery london.... the leather is top notch


----------



## WCD Custom Shop

I use a Frank Clegg and I love it. For me, I take pride in having a premium USA Made (Fall River, MA) product. The leather is somewhat soft and molds to its contents giving it an organic nature. It's truly influenced and wears by the way you carry it in your pocket, giving it a unique character. The pic below was when I first got it. It looks different today - it has a broken-in look similar to a pair of leather boots after you've worn them for a while.

I hope this helps.


----------



## daviddiamonds

Choose any wallet which you feel comfortable. No matter how luxurious those are. Just feel you have to use it personally before giving a gift to someone else. 
That's it.


----------



## dqsuyen01

GP Traveller Alarm GMT w/ Midnight Blue Horween Shell Cordovan wallet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackranger3d

I use a money clip and a basic card holder. 

I like clean and simple.


----------



## City74

I use a money clip/card holder combo from HellBent holsters. Really nice carbon fiber setup and a great company to deal with


----------



## stone1

Never used a wallet before but I would love to try one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onehandedwatchman

Wedding present watch from my wife. 3rd year wedding anniversary present (leather) coach wallet









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## rpugh40

Bellroy slim sleeve


----------



## LACPA

My aunt bought me an Aspinal of London wallet for a Christmas gift. Has lasted years and I love it. Supple leather feel too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisleger1

Just picked up this discontinued Coach wallet that matches one of my wife's purses. I like it WAY more than I thought I would, tbh.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camdamonium

I use the Carbon Trim Solutions wallet just because I am a car guy. I have a case to match it too. It isn't the most practical to carry because of it's small size, but it gets the job done for day to day use with little cash. I love how low profile it is.


----------



## Joachim88

Louis Vuitton, the long kind where you can place bills vertically.


----------



## Stirling Moss

Still use the Harley Davidson tri fold wallet I bought before I could drive. (Don't wear the chain though!) Had it like 23 years and it looks barely worn in...


----------



## gmgSR50

I just got a Bellroy slim sleeve after doing some research and reading this thread. I like it so far, though hopefully it breaks in well. I've noticed that it doesn't close flat naturally, if that makes sense. I'm replacing a Humn wallet which was very thin but metal and I'm enjoying the feel of the leather.


----------



## wctah

Fossil.


----------



## smjakober

Had a fossil that was falling apart, replaced it with a Coach 3 in 1 wallet when i was in hawaii.


----------



## mcwatch12

I have a montblanc wallet been using it for 4 years no obvious signs of wear and tear


----------



## drewmcd24

This is the Hermes wallet I use daily:










It's lined with silk:










I also have the coat pocket sized version. I use it when I'm wearing a suit or jacket:



















These two wallets are made of the nicest leather I've ever seen or felt. Nothing comes close.

I also have a Smythson passport holder that I use while traveling:


----------



## 7211773

Bellroy wallets are really nice. Have had mine for a year and no bad visible wear or damage.


----------



## gmgSR50

Here's a pic of my Bellroy slim sleeve. So far so good. 3 credit cards, a little cash and about 4 other credit card sized things in there and still quite thin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beliscd

Von Vantage - Paalm Minimalist .........best wallet I have ever owned. period....the quick card slot on the back is what sold me 2yrs ago and the inside easily hold 7-8 additional cards


----------



## wctah

Gucci.


----------



## Archtop1952

Bi fold genuine stingray, hard wearing..


----------



## Nova Express

While I freely admit to being a label whore, I don't really care so much about that with wallets. They tend to only last me about two years, tops. I just want front pocket, slim, with integrated money clip. That is way harder to find than it should be, imo. At one time, before there was online shopping I got frustrated and just used a rubber band for about six months. Just as functional and minimalist long before minimalist was cool😉

Currently carrying a black leather Timberland I got off the Bay for something like $10.


----------



## jimbizzle

Tumi ID Lock


----------



## Dougiebaby

I love my Montblanc Extreme 6 CC wallet ... it will make you feel like a King 

Montblanc Extreme Wallet 6cc


----------



## kjung7

beliscd said:


> Von Vantage - Paalm Minimalist .........best wallet I have ever owned. period....the quick card slot on the back is what sold me 2yrs ago and the inside easily hold 7-8 additional cards


I've been searching for something like this forever. Slim wallet that will hold bills and cards. Thank you!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flatbows

jossta said:


> I have a custom made elephant leather wallet from a guy named Kevin King. He can make pretty much whatever you want, simple or complex. And less than my friend paid for his overseas made Coach wallet.












+1 on the custom by Kevin King. Code of Bushido on elephant skin. Very well made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhij

I use Titan and Fastrack Wallets, they are easy to handle and safe to use.


----------



## mgraham

I've used a Coach trifold for the last 20 years, but recently, I've switched to a "slim" from Phil's Wallets. I think it was $17 shipped and is hand made out of recycled leather. I like this wallet a lot as it is true to its namesake and helps keep my slim chinos slim.


----------



## firefighterrjl

Travax element. I love mine









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## OfficerCamp

My options are seriously limited as i need a wallet to hold my badge off duty (I'm not cool enough for a necklace or belt clip haha). I prefer the custom cutout wallets and have a "Perfect Fit" wallet that my parent bought me when I graduated the academy years ago. Still going strong even though it has some scars, I think that has to do with the fact that I keep it in my front pocket or a a cargo pocket of my uniform pants.

Here's a stock photo of the inside. I like that there's a flap to cover the badge when I'm out and about.


----------



## Robert Nalbandov

I have a two-tone Timberlake: have dark-brown/half light brown.


----------



## gates

This one and it's awesome:

https://www.amazon.com/Distil-Union...505588976&sr=8-5&keywords=distil+union+wallet


----------



## nightowll

A Trifold luois vuitton wallet

Sent from my TECNO H6 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrea__81

gifted myself a Bellroy High Line last july and loving it.
My requisites are a slim wallet that can hold cards and euro bills without having to fold them, and this matches perfectly.

https://bellroy.com/products/high-line-wallet/default/caramel#image-0


----------



## yongkun

Got a Goyard card holder - fantastic quality and details, but as with most luxury brands you are paying a huge premium..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Expo

Tommy Hillfiger navy bifold


----------



## wsbarr

I use a Goldpfeil wallet. Seriously some of the best leather goods I have ever used. Worth every penny.


----------



## Colin G

Tanner Goods Rider wallet.


----------



## daveolson5

Coronado Leather's black American Buffalo (bison) hide. Bi-fold,12 dedicated credit card slots, two separate bill slots, two large pockets located behind the cc slots. American bison is known for its durability, texture. I have carried mine for over five years. This includes sitting in my rear pocket during desert summers in New Mexico and Nevada. Hint: sweat. All contents carried without any damage or moisture.


----------



## ty423

Burberry long wallet in black leather. I believe it holds up to 12-14 cards. I use about 8 of the card slots. Has 1 large slot for cash and 3 smaller tighter slots. 1 zipper coin pocket. Carry in front pocket so I don't sit on it. Some don't understand how I can carry such a big wallet. I don't understand how some carry a bifold wallet about 3-4inches thick with papers and cash and cards about to burst out of it...including shoving 2 cards per slot. Crazy! Wallet won't last like that.


----------



## Colin G

ty423 said:


> I don't understand how some carry a bifold wallet about 3-4inches thick with papers and cash and cards about to burst out of it...including shoving 2 cards per slot. Crazy! Wallet won't last like that.


Images of that old Seinfeld episode about George's ultra thick wallet just popped into my head.


----------



## Tricky73

ty423 said:


> Burberry long wallet in black leather. I believe it holds up to 12-14 cards. I use about 8 of the card slots. Has 1 large slot for cash and 3 smaller tighter slots. 1 zipper coin pocket. Carry in front pocket so I don't sit on it. Some don't understand how I can carry such a big wallet. I don't understand how some carry a bifold wallet about 3-4inches thick with papers and cash and cards about to burst out of it...including shoving 2 cards per slot. Crazy! Wallet won't last like that.


I can't understand how one Carrys a wallet with that amount of cards plus coins. I use my jeans coin pocket for cards and carry a minimalistic card holder recently since moving on from my Omega leather bifold


----------



## WatchesandBracelets

Smathers and Branson makes a great looking needlepoint wallet. check them out.


----------



## Mohnke

Don't have a wallet, I have a wife  
No I have a cardholder, bought some years ago, starting to look great now, bears it marks well.


----------



## JonB79

Long bifold I got for my birthday


----------



## rGi

Goyard


----------



## Th!nkEr

saddleback leather slim wallet


----------



## pyrostick

Just picked up my coach wallet not to long ago. We will see how it holds up.









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## EliasEliasElias

Used to have a nice Ralph Lauren wallet, but recently switched to something more sturdy! Doesn't qualify as a classic wallet, but certainly something I would advise everyone!​


----------



## correctomundo

Duluth Trading Company 
Bison Bi-Fold Wallet:


----------



## Th!nkEr

Saddleback leather bifold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveangel

I have a Bellroy card sleeve. It's taken 7 years of daily use and is still holding up like a champ. I like its small size and thoughtful design. It keeps me from loading it up with unnecessary items and looking like George Costanza. I also like that they thought of little things, like having a tab to pull out your cards and no lining to keep it slimmer. I really can't recommend it enough. http://bellroy.com/products/card-sleeve-wallet/default/black#image-8


----------



## daveangel

You'll love it. I'm still stoked on mine after 7 years of daily use.


----------



## madlou

I just use a standard black leather wallet from Wilson's


----------



## mgc

Belroy slim wallet


----------



## scottwa

My wife got me a Polo Ralph Lauren wallet 2 years ago and that's what i have been using.


----------



## Lucaass29

I use a Perry Ellis wallet.


----------



## mui.richard

I have tried many wallets before, Goldpfeil, LV....nowadays it's Ashland's Shell Cordovans. The leather ages so nicely it's a crime not to wear them daily.









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## letmein

Been using a Montblanc bifold for the past year (almost). It's pretty nice!


----------



## Mr.Joseph

I carry a SADDLEBACK LEATHER CO. ID WALLET


----------



## Toothbras

An empty one lol


----------



## kalburnfall

Saddleback leather. Only thing I've ever won besides gift cards.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jph4387

Not sure if anybody has mentioned it here but a buddy of mine has a company doing exotic leather cash covers. They're big enough to carry cash and have 2 pockets to carry enough cards. I'll never carry a wallet again. The company is Piedmont Leather. I'm currently carrying this one.


----------



## mui.richard

kalburnfall said:


> Saddleback leather. Only thing I've ever won besides gift cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That rustic look is just gorgeous

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe-Noir

Came here for ideas for a new wallet.



.........kind of regretting that decision, now. You guys' stuff is just way too nice. Now I'm looking for ways to justify owning 2 wallets, haha.


----------



## SaoDavi

Cafe-Noir said:


> Came here for ideas for a new wallet.
> 
> .........kind of regretting that decision, now. You guys' stuff is just way too nice. Now I'm looking for ways to justify owning 2 wallets, haha.


I have a solid 12 wallet rotation. One beater, casual, dress, chronograph, ...

Wait, what??


----------



## modasf

As someone who sells alot of them for a living, my top 3 are

1. Louis Vuitton Multiple wallet, Monogram or Damier Graphite
2. Gucci Guccissima Web Black Leather Wallet
3. YSL Monogram Black Leather Wallet


----------



## oasis100

Secrid slim wallet. A bit uncomfortable having it in the back pocket.


----------



## bobernet

Prada in saffiano leather. Money clip wallet.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmith6

I like my saddleback but recently have been thinking about mixing it up 
to try a trayvax wallet. I don't really carry cash, just a few cards and a DL


----------



## Dugan27

Ashland leather Johnny the Fox in Cordovan

https://ashlandleather.com/products/johnny-the-fox-limited-shell-cordovan-bifold-wallet


----------



## jberberich

Tumi I'm basic at the moment lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasbcer

It's a leather bag, or a sheep's skin.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack

Saddleback Leather front pocket wallet... I've been working hard to slim my pocket carry down.

Went looking to buy another for my dad, was shocked how much the prices have climbed since I got mine.


----------



## fastfras

I prefer using the one in the wife's handbag


----------



## Bendodds360

Love this one, my wife bought it for me when she was stuck at the airport waiting on a plane. (I hate it when that happens as we usually end up with a few more things that we don't need) but this time it worked out in my favour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabster410

Currently on the hunt for a custom bifold with shell cordovan exterior. Any recommendation for makers?


----------



## Dugan27

jabster410 said:


> Currently on the hunt for a custom bifold with shell cordovan exterior. Any recommendation for makers?


https://ashlandleather.com

These are the guys who run the Horween factory and make their own leather goods line.


----------



## Paulo 8135

A horse is far too noble a creature to kill for leather.


----------



## jabster410

Dugan27 said:


> https://ashlandleather.com
> 
> These are the guys who run the Horween factory and make their own leather goods line.


Thanks for the recommendation. I will check out their site. I have heard the name before but I didn't know they were associated with Horween directly.


----------



## yongkun

Goyard card holder, no frills and expensive, but I love the prints


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

jabster410 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I will check out their site. I have heard the name before but I didn't know they were associated with Horween directly.


Also check on Etsy, there's loads of makers on there who do Horween products. I don't know anyone who I can recommend though


----------



## TheHans

I carry a Filson bifold, looks almost new after several years of use. I believe they use bridle leather.


----------



## Besbro

Louis Vuitton card wallet. Been with me for 3 years.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro

jabster410 said:


> Currently on the hunt for a custom bifold with shell cordovan exterior. Any recommendation for makers?


Fitzgerald leather. Look him up on Instagram. He does great custom work!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## jester0723

https://www.jwhulmeco.com/collections/men/products/money-clip-card-wallet

Unique money clip with enough space in leather pockets for a few cards, and it avoids being unnecessarily bulky (unless, I suppose, you use it to hold actual stacks of bills).


----------



## Avee8tor

I have a Secrid wallet. Very functional, lots of styles and lifetime guarantee to boot (IIRC). Only holds 6 cards in the main portion, but how often do people stuff their wallets with stuff they don’t use?!


----------



## Jonas_85

I really like my Andar Pilot.


----------



## mkim520

Tumi Alpha


----------



## Nessun Dorma

I have always used Louis Vuitton wallets. I alternate between a small billfold that holds only bills and a couple of cards and a large (taller) wallet that holds everything. That being said, I am finding that I carry a wallet around less and less now that I got an iPhone X. Since I almost never use cash, the iPhone/ApplePay pretty much has me covered.


----------



## bwvan

I just got a new clip wallet from Francis Edward and it is exceptional.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## marhapori

I have a Daniel Klein wallet (DKW.0802.04), i love it!


----------



## player67

Ferragamo gamma


----------



## DANinCLE

I have a few but the two I use most are a Tumi and a coach. The coach leather has weathered better than the ballistic nylon. My next Walter purchases will be something custom with tooling from a leather maker. Try looking into that route to get something unique and/or personalized. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dangdep

I used a Grovemade brass card holder for a couple years. Was recently gifted a Paul Smith cardholder which I’ve been using because it is lighter, but i don’t feel it’s as well made. 

Might pick up the Grovemade aluminum version which should be lighter than the brass. Although it won’t look nearly as good probably. 

Anyway, if he’s into smaller wallets, this will fit 4-5 cards and a couple folded bills and is very unique. Lots of compliments and conversations started because of it.


----------



## LARufCTR

I hate carrying a wallet, so I actually use a credit card folio by Bosca...small but can carry my credit cards + biz cards and some $$


----------



## Degsey

I on carry one. Keep my money in my right hand side pocket.

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## troutbumblake

I have carried the exact same wallet since I was 16 years old. At that time I was working for Cavenders in DFW and picked it up from some old man peddling leather goods. This wallet has survived infantry basic training, one combat tour during OIF and everyday use for the last 14 years. All of that said you don't always need a big name or something from a department store to get "real" quality.


----------



## MIsparty

Ridge (carbon fiber) with money clip

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DB040

I got this one with the blue interior from amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F1NG50/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Cobia

Just got one of these nice old school velcro soft style wallets from the north face, this is called their 'base camp wallet' made out of marine style waterproof plastic fabric.

A bit more comfortable than a bulky leather one sometimes, the north face make great gear, looking forward to getting this.


----------



## tonygermano2

Ihave a saddleback medium wallet. It is very thick leather and seems very durable, but is VERY stiff. It will take a very long time to break in, but oh well. I tried the fox creek handmade bifold, but that thing was the size of a laptop computer. Its a real shame that they wouldn't make it in a normal size because the leather was amazing. Seriously though, the thing was so large that I couldn't even fit it in my back pocket. Kind of ridiculous.


----------



## RBleigh81

My GF got me a really cool looking Vivienne Westwood single fold for Christmas (full disclosure I had never heard of VW beforehand) and I've used everyday since 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

I’ve had several “luxury” wallets by high end brands such as the wallets being suggested and they fell apart quite quickly. 

I second Saddleback. Quality leather that stands the test of time. If you want a wallet made of quality material that looks nice and will last you forever I highly suggest Saddleback.


----------



## Tres

The toughest wallet i ever have. Custom made by a dear friend of mine backhome (she even put my name on it).

Been 5 years and no damage i can observe.


----------



## Hammermountain

Used to swear by Mulberry before the messenger bag totally broke down after very light use. It was repaired, but my faith was lost. I do, however, still have one of their classic wallets, and that thing will probably outlive me. Otherwise I've had great experience with Mahi leather, that are a fraction of the price but mad decent quality.


----------



## JimD303

Saddleback Leather. It's a little bulky but really well made and has a 100 year warranty on it. I love it, I just take it out to sit down.


----------



## The Kevin

Plain Gucci Signature Wallet.


----------



## whineboy

The Douglas by Whiteley Design (Australia, and, unbelievably, still just $50). It's a vertical wallet, 7-10 credit cards are held up/down, not side-to-side as in a billfold, and bills go in a slot on the outside. Most compact wallet I've owned, this is 3 years old and only now showing a touch of wear. I love it so much I have two unused in reserve.


----------



## 1981Eagle

I like Sermen Brands. They have a leather minimalist design. Nice and thin and RFID blocking too.


----------



## blowfish89

Bas&Lokes front pocket wallet.


----------



## jirij

I'm currently on the market for a new wallet. And overwhelmed by the choice!
I'm looking for:
- dark brown leather, ideally full grain, top notch quality
- lining from high quality materials. Ideally leather too, but I can cope with other options
- slim, bi-fold, just a few cards and two banknotes pockets
- clean and minimalist. No ornaments, no logos or text, or very minimal if absolutely necessary.
- most importantly impeccable quality and perfect workmanship

Does this sound like your wallet? Can you recommend then?


----------



## KiwiWomble

jirij said:


> I'm currently on the market for a new wallet. And overwhelmed by the choice!
> I'm looking for:
> - dark brown leather, ideally full grain, top notch quality
> - lining from high quality materials. Ideally leather too, but I can cope with other options
> - slim, bi-fold, just a few cards and two banknotes pockets
> - clean and minimalist. No ornaments, no logos or text, or very minimal if absolutely necessary.
> - most importantly impeccable quality and perfect workmanship
> 
> Does this sound like your wallet? Can you recommend then?


https://bellroy.com/products/hide-a...0hntd-uQrPbmxjEa9G1SWxQhoCT3UQAvD_BwE#image-0

Or one of their other options


----------



## rwbenjey

My Oakenlander small wallet demo in aged cognac - 4.25" x 3" - Holding 9 cards at the moment


----------



## ChronoTraveler

When I got to the movies or for a night out I grab my Bellroy card wallet. It's very compact and nicely made in my opinion.

I don't have any photos of it, so here's one from their website:


----------



## ItnStln

whineboy said:


> The Douglas by Whiteley Design (Australia, and, unbelievably, still just $50). It's a vertical wallet, 7-10 credit cards are held up/down, not side-to-side as in a billfold, and bills go in a slot on the outside. Most compact wallet I've owned, this is 3 years old and only now showing a touch of wear. I love it so much I have two unused in reserve.
> 
> View attachment 13086703
> View attachment 13086705


Do you have a link to that?


----------



## ItnStln

rwbenjey said:


> My Oakenlander small wallet demo in aged cognac - 4.25" x 3" - Holding 9 cards at the moment ?


Do you have a link to that?


----------



## NoSympathy

Tried some wallets from Nordstrom and used to have a Bellroy wallet but they get worn down so fast, especially ones with an ID window since that's usually the part that breaks the first.

I splurged and bought myself a Montblanc wallet years ago and it has not let me down but I'm looking for another wallet now.


----------



## ConfusedOne

This one. Such a nice and light feel too!


----------



## astroboi82

PRADA, don't know the model but Ive had it for over 2 years old and very happy with the quality.


----------



## ganagati

whineboy said:


> The Douglas by Whiteley Design (Australia, and, unbelievably, still just $50). It's a vertical wallet, 7-10 credit cards are held up/down, not side-to-side as in a billfold, and bills go in a slot on the outside. Most compact wallet I've owned, this is 3 years old and only now showing a touch of wear. I love it so much I have two unused in reserve.
> 
> View attachment 13086703
> View attachment 13086705


That looks great! I've been eyeing a Louis Vuitton pocket organizer to replace the Marley Hodgson wallet I've carried for several years now. The price point has been holding me back, but before this I couldn't find anything else similarly styled.


----------



## James Haury

I have several nylon wallets which I rotate.I also have a heavy leather cowboy style wallet. Nothing fancy and none of them cost me much.They just do the job.


----------



## rwbenjey

ItnStln said:


> Do you have a link to that?


Hey there! I still am working on a few of these and will have them posted on the site in the near future (www.oakenlander.com).


----------



## uniontex777

I use Mont Blanc.


----------



## ItnStln

rwbenjey said:


> ItnStln said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to that?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there! I still am working on a few of these and will have them posted on the site in the near future (www.oakenlander.com).
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## fahim

Duchamp leather card wallet/holder.
I don't really carry cash, so this holds everything I need. A couple of credit cards, my debit card, my driving license, and a few loyalty cards.
Very compact


----------



## BurtReynolds

Mine's Prada. A blue one


----------



## BTREID

Another vote for Saddleback leather wallets. I don't see me ever needing another wallet again.


----------



## Rivarama

I like small card wallets and use a money clip for bills. For everyday I use an Hermes Barenia leather card case or a John Lobb Crocodile card case. Both only hold four cards. For travel I use a Goyard Card case which has 5 slots and room for extra cards or bills.


----------



## nm2068

I dont know if it's been mentioned but I carry a Bellroy hide and seek. I love it. Low profile bi-fold.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jfslater98

After years of using a standard bi fold wallet, a friend of mine suggested a Calvin Klein wallet money clip combo. Actually went so far as to give one to me, which was very nice. The first one came apart almost immediately, and it was exchanged. It has a hinged money clip which doesn't do such a great job as the bills run down. And now it's exhibiting the initial behavior, the hinge pin is coming out, makes for a sharp how-de-do when reaching into the pocket. Which I have to do several times a day now that the new office building requires swiping to get anywhere. So I'm going back to folders, this one a Croft & Barrow tri fold wallet.


----------



## Jeffie007

I had a captain america wallet. But had to retire it... now it is an ultra cool black panther one, that my youngest daughter got for me.


----------



## jdmvette

Always preferred the long checkbook style


----------



## Heinz

I’m tough on my stuff from working in an industrial equipment repair shop and generally being active, so I’ve been using the Ridge aluminum front pocket job. Tough, rebuildable (you can replace the elastic when worn out; about the only part that CAN wear out). The only leather wallets that ever lasted a long while with me are Louis Vuitton, of all things. This one is quite a bit cheaper, LOL.


----------



## Skinny Rogers

I have used Ashland products for some time. 

Johnny the Fox is my wallet of choice. 

I have a few of them and a front pocket wallet. 

Great products with excellent customer service!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfslater98

jfslater98 said:


> ... So I'm going back to folders, this one a Croft & Barrow tri fold wallet.


Just got it in









Even came in a handy tin, good for storing old watches or parts










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alwayslate707

I have mighty morphin power rangers red ranger wallet by buckle down that I use it’s nice and thin but can still hold s respectable amount of stuff


----------



## tdg2064

I bought a custom made italian leather wallet. Imported from Italy by Tony Perotti. It has been holding up really well and looks fantastic with my initials branded in the leather!


----------



## BenzCLK

iv always used a money clip


----------



## CSG

I've used a Bosca 2 pocket card wallet for a good 20 years now (and have a spare which has not been needed). I don't like carrying cash in a wallet so folding money is folded in my pocket (no clip). The wallet carries my driver's license, a couple credit cards, and a few misc. other cards (health ins., national parks pass, etc.). I tend to carry this little wallet in a front pants pocket. I don't do the Costanza.

https://bosca.com/full-gusset-2-pkt-card-case-w-i-d-dolce.html


----------



## AJ Torres

same! I recently got a "cardholder" style wallet by L V and find it much more pleasant to carry. I would definitely recommend it for somebody whos thinking about downsizing


----------



## iBlake

Secrid slimwallet. Been searching for a while for something like this (I usually use my card and have a lot of cards on me) so this one is a great catch for me. Holds your important cards in a RFID blocking metal where you can slide them out in a push of a button. You can shove extra non-important cards to it and some cash. Great one.


----------



## Miller Time II

Smathers & Branson needlepoint bifold. It’s a great wallet. Stands out form the crowd, yet still fine leather on the inside. Best of both worlds!


----------



## Nessun Dorma

I rarely carry a wallet anymore ever since my wife gifted me an iPhone X six months ago, but when I do, it's a Louis Vuitton that my wife also got me over the years, along with several very nice watches.. I have a great wife.


----------



## SwissArmyTenor

Last year I got a beautiful, and rather large, wallet in Florence, Italy. Love it. 

However, one of my 'hobbies' is performing in plays and musicals. I never leave my wallet in the dressing room when I'm onstage - my theatre friends are great, but if something gets lost, I want to be sure it is MY fault. So, I keep my wallet in whatever costume I'm in.

Long story short, I got a Bosco card wallet as a 'theatre wallet'...and I liked it so much I haven't gone back to the other one. I will at some point, or at least switch from time to time, but gotta say I like that little wallet.

Buddy of mine at the theatre has a large Cartier Tank - he just leaves it on the counter in the dressing room when he's on stage. I'd forget my lines on stage if I did that!


----------



## edua159

Deer learther wallet from Cuadra stores. I believe they will ship outside Mexico. Theres a shop en Las Vegas they probably could ship too. I use it to carry mostly id cards.

I use the other one for cash and credit cards with limits. In case i get mugged i just surrender the one with cash. 

They are fairly thin and well i got two back pockets on my pants so why not carry two lol.


----------



## dkauf

drewmcd24 said:


> This is the Hermes wallet I use daily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's lined with silk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have the coat pocket sized version. I use it when I'm wearing a suit or jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two wallets are made of the nicest leather I've ever seen or felt. Nothing comes close.
> 
> I also have a Smythson passport holder that I use while traveling:


Just wondering how the Hermes has held up with daily use? I have had my eye on one for some time and will be near a Hermes boutique next month and may finally pull the trigger


----------



## benji19

I have a Ralph Lauren wallet that I've been using for a few years. Before that I had a dark brown RL wallet that was unfortunately misplaced. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alarien26

I use a dark leather Coach card case with a removable money clip. It's great - fits just the right amount of cards/cash, and doesn't bulk out your pockets


----------



## ChevyKevy

This is a good thread to sort though!


----------



## 0seeker0

A 6 card Daka wallet from Magpul, so slim, can hardly tell it’s in my pocket.


----------



## rwbenjey

My Oakenlander small wallet demo : ) Will be cranking more of these out over the next few months.


----------



## raf1919

Just a rubber band around some credit cards and cash is all i take. seldom use cc or cash.. just use samsung pay every where.


----------



## Squirrel Murphy

The Ridge









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

I have some nice watches so I needed a nice wallet :-!


----------



## FutagoWatch

Man. These all look great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denver1911

Filson tri-fold leather that’s no longer available. My wallet is a tool wallet, not a showpiece and this one is the toughest leather I’ve ever seen that will also fit readily in a rear pocket (i.e. not made of super hard full-grain leather). Okay, after writing that, I realize it may be part showpiece. A truly tough wallet would likely be made of nylon or some other man-made super-tough material.


----------



## dafuture

I use a bi-fold vertical Montblanc that I got on sale from Jomashop. Love the wallet, great quality. The form factor is very unique too, which is kind of cool for me.


----------



## Rivarama

Drudge said:


> I have some nice watches so I needed a nice wallet :-!


This is an interesting one. Never heard of this brand. It looks very similar to Goyard. May I ask what the retail price for this was? Is it hand-stitched?


----------



## johndozier

Hand made in Slovakia from Varju and co.Barenia and goatskin.


----------



## missalaire

Bellroy Leather Very Small wallet

Predecessor to their Card Pocket wallet but looks pretty much the same: https://bellroy.com/products/card-pocket/default/black#image-8


----------



## dannyking

whineboy said:


> The Douglas by Whiteley Design (Australia, and, unbelievably, still just $50). It's a vertical wallet, 7-10 credit cards are held up/down, not side-to-side as in a billfold, and bills go in a slot on the outside. Most compact wallet I've owned, this is 3 years old and only now showing a touch of wear. I love it so much I have two unused in reserve.
> 
> View attachment 13086703
> View attachment 13086705


This is a nice one at a very reasonable price. Where can I buy one? Is it available to order online?


----------



## dannyking

johndozier said:


> Hand made in Slovakia from Varju and co.Barenia and goatskin.


Very nice. How can I order one?


----------



## dannyking

bobernet said:


> Prada in saffiano leather. Money clip wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Where can I get one? Super Nice.


----------



## bobernet

dannyking said:


> Where can I get one? Super Nice.


Saks, Newman Marcus, Bloomingdales, etc. I think they're about $400ish.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

Rivarama said:


> This is an interesting one. Never heard of this brand. It looks very similar to Goyard. May I ask what the retail price for this was? Is it hand-stitched?


Faure LePage is as good as Goyard but less expensive and as exclusive. I ordered my first last week, I got the blue 4cc holder style. Their stuff is reasonable. I paid about $150 for my CC. I wire them the money Monday. They only do business thru email and payment by wire if your not in store.


----------



## johndozier

Website is varjuco.com.His wallets start around 100 euros. Really super workmanship. regards


----------



## dannyking

johndozier said:


> Website is varjuco.com.His wallets start around 100 euros. Really super workmanship. regards


Thanks for the info johndozier. Will check it out.


----------



## Rivarama

City74 said:


> Faure LePage is as good as Goyard but less expensive and as exclusive. I ordered my first last week, I got the blue 4cc holder style. Their stuff is reasonable. I paid about $150 for my CC. I wire them the money Monday. They only do business thru email and payment by wire if your not in store.


Interesting. $150 is pretty cheap (relatively speaking). From looking at the pictures I can tell their canvas is done with a different technique than Goyard uses because it looks much more perfect. Is everything made in France? Are you getting hand stitching for $150? How bad is the lead time?


----------



## StufflerMike

dannyking said:


> Where can I get one? Super Nice.


At any Prada shop, no ?


----------



## whineboy

dannyking said:


> This is a nice one at a very reasonable price. Where can I buy one? Is it available to order online?


Thanks!

https://www.whiteleydesign.com.au/product-page/douglas-1

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## Rivarama

I just got this today at the Moreau boutique in San Francisco. I thought the design was ugly but it looked interesting so I bought it. The design is actually pretty smart. I realized after using it that those little V cut outs make easy to remove the cards and the angled corners (I suspect) will prevent the edging from getting damaged. Interestingly it's all leather, no canvas. Curious to see how this fairs.


----------



## Tonystix

I use a Tumi.


----------



## flatbows

Check out Southern Trapper. Super well made and very cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dasoler

Buffalo leather wallets are awesome in terms of durability, self-healing and softness. They might be a little on the thicker side but they are awesome! They also look expensive while being relatively afordable at around $100 or less.


----------



## Ben B

I’m really digging the mini version of the J Michael pocket wallet. It has replaced a Saddleback and I wouldn’t go back.


----------



## City74

Ordered the top right yesterday. Should have it in about a week


----------



## Rivarama

I reached out to Faure La Page and they did send me pictures of a couple of cases and prices but didn't answer my question about where the cases are made. I have read that they make a lot their products in Spain and Italy now. I'm a buyer if they are made in France...If you get yours before they respond to my follow, let me know if it says anywhere on the case.

EDIT: They got back to me rather quick. They said the canvas is made in France and the card case is either made in Spain or France. No word on the stitching.


----------



## City74

They make their items in France or Spain. No difference in quality.


----------



## Rivarama

They seem to use a machine stitch from what I see. They are quoting me 219Euro for the 4 card case with shipping to the USA. Not sure why shipping a tiny case costs 65 Euros to ship? This is turning out to not be a great deal.


----------



## City74

Rivarama said:


> They seem to use a machine stitch from what I see. They are quoting me 219Euro for the 4 card case with shipping to the USA. Not sure why shipping a tiny case costs 65 Euros to ship? This is turning out to not be a great deal.


I got mine today. Shipping was overnight from France. It's awesome in person. The canvas is really nice


----------



## City74

I also picked this up yesterday. I am not a fan of a lot of LV stuff as the designs are showy and not my style but this one is very tame and the quality is stunning


----------



## Rivarama

City74 said:


> I got mine today. Shipping was overnight from France. It's awesome in person. The canvas is really nice


That looks great. I will have to give one a try. Curious to see how the canvas patinas overtime.


----------



## 41Mets

Right now I'm using this really great $25 handmade wood wallet by the company carved. This is actually burl wood and it looks really cool. Before that I was using a bifold that had a money clip in the middle and space for maybe 6 credit cards. Prior to that I was using in 1920s Art Deco cigarette case. That's the one that got me to start carrying less around and using a much slimmer wallet.


----------



## JS760

Latest pickup from LV


----------



## Tohono Rat

When I travel internationally (which is fairly frequently), the Bellroy Travel Wallet is the best. Fits comfortably in trousers/jeans/khakis pocket, and obviates the need for carrying wallet and passport separately. Plus mini pen!
https://bellroy.com/products/travel-wallet-rfid/leather_rfid/caramel#image-0


----------



## quixote

A Hermes. Or a card holder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

JS760 said:


> Latest pickup from LV


I was thinking about picking up a pocket organizer


----------



## alberto.b

I have only Italian handmade wallets. Check out Pollini or velasca.com


----------



## JS760

City74 said:


> I was thinking about picking up a pocket organizer


That one won't ever get used, just added to the collection, but the PO has always been my go to. They are a solid choice. I switched it up about a month ago and started using the slender wallet. So far I'm digging that also


----------



## DiscoZ

Been through all kinds. Now have a trifold Ferragamo wallet that has held up well, pebble blue finish. Wife bought it for me. I wouldn't have purchased!


----------



## Memorybabe62

Don't know the brand. Don't care. Found it new in the box among my father's things after he died. Alligator. Been carrying it for several years.


----------



## Tannhauser

Just a simple Must de Cartier bifold in Black/Burgundy


----------



## hapasnyper

I use a Louis Vuitton slender bifold in cobalt damier. Looking to get one of the smaller card holders though for the months when I wear shorts.


----------



## dannyking

Memorybabe62 said:


> Don't know the brand. Don't care. Found it new in the box among my father's things after he died. Alligator. Been carrying it for several years.
> 
> View attachment 13378931
> 
> 
> View attachment 13378933


Love the alligator belts and wallets. They can take a lot of wear and tear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quixote

I have so many wallets. What do you guys do with old wallets? Do you throw it away?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiWomble

Use to keep them and rotate though them until I got my bellroy and then got rid of them all


----------



## Specific_Pacific

Idk if anyone said, "M-Clip?"


----------



## galvestonokie

haven't used a wallet since 1995. a client gave me a beautiful money clip, handmade in the French Quarter, NOLA. carry only what i need: diver's license, couple of credit/debit cards, and cash. chiropractor told me a fat wallet in a back pocket may contribute to back problems. not sure about that, but very sure i way prefer the clip over a wallet.


----------



## j0oftheworld

Loving this one:








[/url]

Bi fold
Camo blk leather
Fairly inexpensive
Super quality!


----------



## Arcane Analog

I stopped carrying a wallet a good 15 years ago. I carry a money clip / card holder. The low profile is much better in a suit and even with jeans.


----------



## NowIsNoTimeAtAll

When I wear suits, I carry a sterling silver money clip in my inside breast pocket. Wallets are hard to buy for people, but a nice, solid money clip is universal.


----------



## quixote

Probably the alligator skin one. I don’t like like shiny, but it’s better than other two


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattTwong

I love my Trayvax. Solid steel construction with leather accents. Very elegant. Also doesn't take up too much space in the pocket.


----------



## wjhoffmann

I can't stand large bulky wallets so have used a Mont Blanc Business card holder for years as a wallet. Just enough to hold the credit cards, drivers, License and AAA card.


----------



## F7LTHY

LV damier graphite . Not worth the price. My leather Marc Jacobs wallet has held up much better with 10x the usage.


----------



## Bahn112

Burberry Camo Leather Bifold


----------



## mkim520

Standard Tumi Bifold wallet, cant go wrong with the quality of a Tumi for the price


----------



## thrty8street

I am in the market for a new wallet. Can anyone recommend a quality trifold?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpatton4re

I have a Coach leather "passport" style wallet and I love it! It zips closed... has an interior zippered pocket, tons of credit card slots & 2 cash pockets. I'm on my second one (the first one was stolen out of my car) and wouldn't use anything else. It's a little large & cumbersome so it's not going to fit in your hip pocket, but will fit in your inside jacket/coat pocket. I never keep a wallet in my hip pocket anyway so this works well for me.


----------



## Jeff10236

The Mitchell Money Clip wallet, in Premium Horween CXL in burgundy. Best wallet I ever had.

https://mitchell-leather.com/collec...let-premium-horween-cxl?variant=7076494409775


----------



## johnmichael

Hartmann


----------



## JaphyRyder

I use my prison wallet the most.


----------



## City74

These are the newest 2 wallets to my collection

















I'm actually really surprised how much I like the style of the Longchamp. Its practical and actually easy to carry


----------



## JDMLS430

I've had my Gucci bifold for about 8 years now. Still in great shape


----------



## Ernieb595

Brooks Brothers Card Case. I never really carry cash so it's pretty perfect.


----------



## thrills

Herschel saddle leather Charlie wallet. It's taking on a nice patina, super affordable, and very thin. I'm always after the most minimal wallet possible which can carry 2x CC, 1x Debit card, work ID card, and a few bills. The Charlie ticks all the boxes.


----------



## mt_timepieces

Look into montblanc. The last very long time


Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artking3

Ettinger and Chester Mox.


----------



## amg786

I got a gorgeous long coat wallet from Salvatore Ferragamo. The quality is great, premium and somewhat different from the usual other brands


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward10

My last two wallets have been Gucci. My next will be LV 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenlightning

Had a Coach card wallet for over 10 years. Just retired it and looking to replace. Would like same or similar design, but different brand for a change. Liking alot of these pictured


----------



## ady1989

Flowfold carbon fiber, because it's super thin and light. I can't stand bulky wallets.


----------



## jjjones

I'm after a new card holder. My current Paul Smith one is quite old and loose.

How are people purchasing these items without going to the physical store? I've been on their website, but there's nothing except contact details?

Are people just emailing them and purchasing through that?

Anymore information would be great.



City74 said:


> Ordered the top right yesterday. Should have it in about a week
> 
> View attachment 13349975


----------



## City74

jjjones said:


> I'm after a new card holder. My current Paul Smith one is quite old and loose.
> 
> How are people purchasing these items without going to the physical store? I've been on their website, but there's nothing except contact details?
> 
> Are people just emailing them and purchasing through that?
> 
> Anymore information would be great.


FLP doesn't do online sales. Contact the boutique store by email and let them know what type of item you are interested in. They will email you pictures of what's available. You wire them the money and they send the item. I have dealt with Louise several times and she is a pleasure, and the items are top notch


----------



## frankie

Just bought a Mont Blanc 7162 11CC + clear window for driving licence RRP is expensive but patiently kept my eye on ebay and picked one up brand new at a bargain price. Superb wallet that ticks all the boxes


----------



## lawtaxi

A bargain basement Wenger; think it was about $10.


----------



## Moondancer

My wife bought me a Coach wallet many years ago, and then spotted another one on sale which she reasoned that I could us when the first one wore out. Well, the first one is holding up extremely well and it looks like I will not get to the second one until I am over 80.

Absolutely the best wallet I have ever owned.

…. and I was dumb enough to try to talk her out of getting it for me all those years ago.


----------



## Ten-Ten

All-Ett Original. Anything else is Costanza.


----------



## Zerosugar

Tom Ford lizard skin wallet. No big logos but i know it’s nice  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigMoufPosy

I've got a Form Function Form wallet that can fit a moleskine notebook and Fisher space pen. More useful than I expected. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dron_jones

not luxury but I think its cool


----------



## mccarthyinvest

I have been using the Billetus Maxx Plus kits, in both regular carbon and their chameleon color.

https://www.billetus.com/why-billetus


----------



## mt_timepieces

Montblanc makes killer wallets 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Ive tried a few, and can say that Salvatore Ferragamo has so far been the best due to the quality of the hide, the way the wallet has aged (2 years and counting) and the general classy aesthetics.
bit pricy, around $400, but worth it imo


----------



## PrisonEscapementWheel

I'm still using a Dockers wallet my wife (then girlfriend) bought me 15+ years ago.


----------



## GnarKing

FLOWFOLD VANGUARD

This thread motivated my to do a review of my Flowfold that I've carried every day for the last three years. Love it!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crdiv6

mt_timepieces said:


> Montblanc makes killer wallets
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I second this. My Mont Blanc has been with me for about 3 years and it's still in great condition


----------



## Marendra




----------



## fbdyws6

Saddleback leather had been my go to for all leather goods, not sure if it's considered a luxury good however.


----------



## heineken4u

fbdyws6 said:


> Saddleback leather had been my go to for all leather goods, not sure if it's considered a luxury good however.


I've got a Saddleback briefcase and wallet. They make good products. However the best wallet I own by far is a Japanese brand called Pailot River. They are handmade and the craftsmanship is unreal. Here's the model I have... https://www.denimio.com/pailot-rive...eather-dark-brown-saddle-leather-natural.html

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg

Usually my wife's.......its the only one with any money in it......


----------



## mr.mozes27

Personally love the Ted Baker and Tom Ford's wallets. Very good quality and looks and feels amazing!


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

I currently carry/use a ferragamo wallet.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Just got a new Wallet. a Secrid.


----------



## Bradjhomes

imaCoolRobot said:


> Just got a new Wallet. a Secrid.
> View attachment 13781499


Big fan of my secrid wallet.


----------



## Agent Sands

For those looking for a good value purchase, I recently picked up this one, which is doing admirably well so far. It looks sharp and the leather quality is surprisingly great for the price. I've spent considerably more on much worse wallets.


----------



## udns_eric

imaCoolRobot said:


> Just got a new Wallet. a Secrid.
> View attachment 13781499


I use a Paul Smith for everyday use. But my Ettinger wallet I use for dress occasions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alitaher2009

Trafalgar Alligator would be nice choice.


----------



## Split-2nd

My 10 y/o Coach is still going strong!


----------



## DNARNA

HMG


----------



## johnwooten72

Ainste RFID Mini










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Ishamael

just a regular RL


----------



## ugawino

To me, wallets are more function than form. So I carry a cheap, thin, tough-as-nails nylon wallet from Maxpedition. It holds about 3-4 credit cards, insurance card, my driver's license, work ID and a few folded bills. But that's all I need it to do. Fits nicely in a front pocket or rear pocket. (I absolutely hate sitting on a thick wallet.)


----------



## DiegoCastellanos

I personally use a Bellroy Micro Sleeve. It's well made and has lasted me 3 years or so. 
However I've also been looking into many leather workers and companies that I've found on Instagram doing gorgeous wallets. Benjamin Bott is one. I'm going to purchase something from him in shell cordovan down the line.


----------



## dan360

A basic Filson, 18 years old haven't needed the forever warranty yet.


----------



## JasonEdward

I have a handmade hippo leather wallet from Yoder, they are a Amish maker in Northern, Indiana.....https://www.yoderleather.com/


----------



## Gazelle83

Paul Smith. Second one I've had, discreet until you open it and seems to get better with age!


----------



## datbme150

a super thin one made of stingray. i found it in Thailand and bought a few. its my fav


----------



## GivenToFly

Travelambo Front Pocket Minimalist Slim Wallet. Only $10 on Amazon and has held up great. I have a Fossil checkbook cover I keep other cards in at home and rotate as needed.


----------



## DrGonzo

Bellroy. Montblanc on special occasions when I want to dress it up.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborider

These days i dont use wallet. I only use the small pockets of my bag. I had many issues with wallets before.


----------



## noleblooded

I use one of the cheap minimalist wallets that is extremely thin and can hold like 5 cards max and a little cash. I think I got it from Amazon for around $20 bucks. When I'm traveling, I switch to something a bit bigger.


----------



## gmads

Funny, I got one of the cheap minimalist wallets specifically FOR traveling. Less to lose/steal, and it was easy to put in my front pants pocket. But it worked out so well - it's all I carry now.

https://www.bigskinny.net/wallet-card-case-new-yorker.html


----------



## Oleg1987

Prada, Montblanc clutch or Gucci card holder


----------



## FrederickAdkins6

Anyone have experience with the Ridge wallets?


----------



## mona666

Fossil Men’s Leather Trifold. It is nice.. but is always room to improve.


----------



## socalmustang

I'm hooked on Ridge wallets. I found them on the Chive and haven't looked back. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael

For me, it is only Hartmann!


----------



## DrDubzz

My primary is a Bexar Goods Vetical Card Wallet https://www.bexargoods.com/products/vertical-card-wallet-1
I got the 7 year anniversary edition

But I also have a Hammer Anvil minimalist wallet


----------



## jkingrph

Saddleback Leather large bifold. It's about 12 years old and barely broken in. It is also just a bit large, sometimes a little troublesome getting into or out of pants pocket. it would really be a pickpocket's nightmare. It has a full fitting inner flap in the bill pocket, where I keep several Benjamins tucked back. I just opened it up yesterday to see how well they were faring and after about six years they are in perfect shape.


----------



## boci202A

Hand made ostrich card holder and alligator full size wallet.














View attachment 13913725


----------



## jalquiza

Been rolling with nothing but an ID and AMEX Gold floating around loosely in my pocket. Preferable.


----------



## ptman2000

I just started using a Ridge wallet as well. I e really been liking it!

More than I thought I would actually.


----------



## jpoehler

I ditched my wallet 10 years ago and started using “slimclip” I always hated having a wallet in my back pocket and I never kept cash in it. The slim lip let’s me carry my ID, credit cards and cash if you want, but I keep my cash separate in my other pocket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Croatan128

Allet leather. very slim and last 5 years, cheap and easy to replace


----------



## Vlance

mona666 said:


> Fossil Men's Leather Trifold. It is nice.. but is always room to improve.


I got a fossil tri fold too. It's a nice vintage leather and heavily stitched. Not bad.


----------



## Rledwards25

I use a Louis Vuitton card holder. I never carry cash so it easily holds everything I need.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## -SnowmanMafia-

Bellroy Slim Sleeve, cocoa leather with orange stitching. Although its been through hell and back and is well worn.


----------



## sandjunkie

Best wallet period


----------



## jake_2m

I use a Carl Friedrick wallet in cognac. Love this thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bosphorus

Long wallets i prefer.. passport,handy, cards all them i can put in together...


----------



## wolfwatch

I picked up a Bellroy wallet some years back and i love it. One of my regulars till date.


----------



## Watchguy08

My everyday wallet is a tumi when I go out a LV card holder


----------



## Cost&Found

Dexter mox sueded alligator bifold


----------



## 369

Just a card holder for me.i don't use a wallet 

Inviato dal mio SM-G930F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## CallMeJarob

louis vuitton


----------



## susko

Phone wallet--CM9 is my pick. Never going back....


----------



## RMS911

Coach makes very nice wallets for around $100. Excellent quality for the price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomking77

I use an LV wallet which i bought in Paris.


----------



## G1Ninja

RMS911 said:


> Coach makes very nice wallets for around $100. Excellent quality for the price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I owned a Coach wallet once. I don't know what happened to it like many older items. I liked it then. Thought I needed a wallet to be more professional. But then I went back to my old method from my younger days of just having my money and license in my pocket. Credit card if I need it. I don't need all those slots and the wallet is just one extra thing to lose or carry that I don't need. I can pull a few dollars out quicker than pulling the wallet and money out.

I thought about getting a money clip. But it's still quicker without it and the clip is another extra like the wallet.


----------



## NHMTNS

I use the Ridge wallet. They are lightweight and durable AND RFID blocking.


----------



## ccl127

Find something handmade on Etsy


----------



## steven37

NHMTNS said:


> I use the Ridge wallet. They are lightweight and durable AND RFID blocking.


I use a Ridge wallet as well. Don't think I can go back to a regular bulky wallet after this.


----------



## that 1 guy

Based on advice from this thread I purchased a Bellroy Note Sleeve over a year ago. In the intervening time I have found it to be a fantastic wallet. I highly recommend it to anyone.


----------



## danxgerous

I have a few. Currently use a Faure le Page cardholder that I bought in Paris along with a monogrammed money clip with my initials. I received the money clip as a gift so not sure who makes it. 

I previously have used and still own (somewhere) a Gucci wallet, a Ferragamo wallet and before that I think I was using a fake LV wallet. LOL.


----------



## KiwiWomble

Received these today, handmade and really cheap...not sure the cost covers making them and posting to Australia! Four colours of leather to pic from and six different band colour I think, just a little bit of a custom touch

The guy that makes them was easy to contact and was happy to give a couple of extra bands in different colours

https://singularleather.ecwid.com


----------



## bosphorus

When you r the owner of a workshop on leather u can use your own..Maybe i m alittle bit lucky...

View attachment DSC03009.jpg


----------



## nathanhale

bosphorus said:


> When you r the owner of a workshop on leather u can use your own..Maybe i m alittle bit lucky...
> 
> View attachment 14182773


This is fantastic. Also, what book is that?


----------



## ItnStln

KiwiWomble said:


> Received these today, handmade and really cheap...not sure the cost covers making them and posting to Australia! Four colours of leather to pic from and six different band colour I think, just a little bit of a custom touch
> 
> The guy that makes them was easy to contact and was happy to give a couple of extra bands in different colours
> 
> https://singularleather.ecwid.com


That looks cool


----------



## urbino

ItnStln said:


> That looks cool


I don't know who copied whom, but I've been carrying an m^2 wallet for years. They're made of goat leather, which is very tough, but very thin. Mine is a bit more of an olive color, which they don't seem to make anymore:


----------



## KiwiWomble

thats cool too, they are a little difference, the "Signature" one has no stitching, is all folded/pressed leather...and was only 27 euro


----------



## urbino

> Smaller than any other on the market, we hand make each wallet in our workshop in Spain.


Might explain some of the price difference. When I got mine, it was just the married couple that came up with the idea.


----------



## bosphorus

nathanhale said:


> This is fantastic. Also, what book is that?


Thanks for kindness... I love long wallets..They r so useful...But the mini one also seems chic that i have added below.. We have tried to take it on a somekind of book that tells angles of pins when we were in studio..


----------



## Motorcycle Man

Tan Coach Tri-fold...


----------



## Renaissance Reddy

Black and Red bifold from Ferragamo. I've had it about a decade now and it's held up quite well


----------



## Technomine

I owned Louis Vuitton wallet from last 2 years.


----------



## kennkez

Custom hand made leather wallet is always worth it for me


----------



## Winstons88

A minimalist thin wallet I got off kickstarter. Its been great


----------



## CaptainCustard

Oh this is going to be complicated.

In the 80s I carried my world in a brown leather Filofax. Friends bought it me as a leaving present when I was posted to Australia. They gave it me at my leaving dinner, filled with their home addresses. No email back then.

For 10 years my life was in that FF. Credit cards, airline tickets, hotel room key, lots of cash (I was traveling around Asia, where credit card fraud was endemic), my diary and plans, hotel reservations and business and personal contact lists.

By the mid 90s it was falling apart.

I replaced it with a MontBlanc Organiser, similar to the FF. I bought it at Changi Airport. As I was swapping everything over from the FF to the MB in a club lounge, an American guy leaned over and said "hey buddy. look at this. its going to replace those organisers..."

In his hand he had a slab of grey plastic with a green screen. A Palm Pilot.

He was right, and within months I had a Psion, and then later a Nokia Communicator. Rather than cary the MB Organiser, I bought a MB Pocket Book wallet. This was like a small Filofax, and carried four credit cards, slots for cash, and a small diary and contact book.

Later I bought a MontBlanc wallet and small writing pad, because the pocket book was a bit too big for a pocket. I wasnt traveling all over Asia any more, and all I needed was one money slot and a couple of credit cards.

Then last year I was in a MB Store and bought a 12 card MB Nightflight wallet.

Sadly this was even bigger than the Pocketbook, and now sits in its bag in a drawer.

The perfect wallet that sits nicely in a suit pocket but holds my world like the FF did, still evades me.


----------



## WilliG

leather handmade wallet from India


----------



## Tres

kennkez said:


> Custom hand made leather wallet is always worth it for me


Agreed.

The leather wallet in my back pocket is made by a friend of mine and it stood up the test of time. Been 5 years, at least. To make it more personal, she has my name engraved on the front side and it looks awesome. 
Down the road, I'll ask her to make me some watch strap.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCommander1554

Popov Leather 5 Card


----------



## Time4Playnow

I bought an eel-skin wallet for $5 in Korea and it lasted me 15 years of everyday use. I'm now using a leather NRA wallet just for some variety, but I have another new eel-skin wallet waiting for me whenever I want to use that kind again.


----------



## JimD303

Saddleback Leather. Great quality, just a little thicker than I'd like; I just take it out anytime I sit down.


----------



## jalquiza

Either an incredibly thin leather sleeve or simply tossing a single card + ID straight into my pocket.


----------



## slickman

Gucci wallet. I prefer really slim wallets so lean towards card wallets (since I rarely carry cash). If LV made one that weren’t so bulky I would go with that but I’m still waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannytheross90

Always find the non watch threads pretty interesting. Now I know I have to start looking into new wallets lol.


----------



## RogueRadio

Louis Vuitton billfold in Epi Leather. Love it


----------



## GermanInCol

Ettinger bridle leather coat wallet for 20 (?) cards.


----------



## RideCRF450

A Ridge Wallet, more like a carbon fiber money clip that holds cards. Works great as a front pocket wallet.


----------



## jah

LV card holder, I never have cash, so it works great!


----------



## flatbows

Southern Trapper alligator card wallet; two slots each side and a middle compartment; rfid blocking too! Great wallets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Specific_Pacific

M-Clip money clip. Those fat wallets are ridiculous


----------



## LForward1

I have FOSSIL, and I am very satisfied with it. It is about 7 years since I have it, and a long way to go


----------



## jz1094

I use a leather single fold with a money clip on the inside. it has a quick access spot for a few cqrds I use most.


----------



## ChrisMoJo

I have a little ted baker wallet that I use all the time. Not the best photo of it but it’s super soft leather.


----------



## The Watch Ho

My fav combo for years!


----------



## YourseIf

Saddleback leather wallet. 100 year warranty









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GulfCoastWatch

I currently am using an M wallet which is great because its small yet durable and has the scan blocking tech


----------



## uperhemi

Above is my 'beater' wallet that my wife got me before we got married (from a brand called "Common Project").

Below is what my mother in law got for me when I got married... I only carry it for nice occasion as it was sort of an impractical gift sadly ($600 LV... would have been nice if I could use that fund to pay for more watches! Haha)









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Murdoc429

__
https://flic.kr/p/2h87MLq
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## lakjat

Hey. Go for the Secrid wallets. I find them very handy......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farcry33

Comme Des Garcons classic wallet in forest green (the one with a zipper).


----------



## blackblade

LV Brazza wallet [Monogram Eclipse Canvas]









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sithjedi333

EZGO wallet. Not fancy but very well designed.


----------



## SILES89

Handmade leather wallet that was purchased in Morocco. It stinks like hell and I love it


----------



## gaurdianarc

Louis Vuitton wallet purchased by my partner for my birthday. I had one of these before and the quality is actually fairly good. Lasted about 6 years before I lost it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_svt

I keep it simple with a small black wallet that just has slits on both sides for cards and id. It doesn't fold. Just mainly a card holder with a pocket in the center for cash that's folded. Glad I switched over from a bulky folding wallet.


----------



## nicholascanada

Slim Louis Vuitton..bought and personalized at Paris flagship store, and reminds me of that wonderful city every time I pull it out.


----------



## Shootindave

Trayvax Axis


----------



## mnwatches123

I use a cash cover from Piedmont Leather, I only have cards plus my ID in my wallet so this does the trick.


----------



## MohiMedia

It seems LV and Montblanc are very popular but no one seems to be in love with their wallet (quality, size, and/or durability issues).

I am torn between a fine leather work that can properly store plenty of cards or getting something nice and simple like a Ridge wallet for the simplicity of it (even though I've read the RFID blocking is a gimmick as RFID hacking is a nonissue these days--would love if someone had a convincing answer).

There's got to be something out there!


----------



## blowfish89

Bas & Lokes


----------



## urbino

MohiMedia said:


> It seems LV and Montblanc are very popular but no one seems to be in love with their wallet (quality, size, and/or durability issues).
> 
> I am torn between a fine leather work that can properly store plenty of cards or getting something nice and simple like a Ridge wallet for the simplicity of it (even though I've read the RFID blocking is a gimmick as RFID hacking is a nonissue these days--would love if someone had a convincing answer).
> 
> There's got to be something out there!


I love my m^2 minimalist wallet. It's perfect for me. If you're looking, I've heard excellent things about Ashland Leather Co.'s wallets.


----------



## Avicenna

I am also a recent SECRID convert. Love my new wallet.


----------



## jah

My LV wallet was stolen last week, so just went with a cheaper Cole Haan. LOL Oh well


----------



## dbrumbach

After many years of faithful service, my Tumi ballistic nylon wallet finally needed replacing.
I chose a calfskin, dark brown wallet from Allen Edmonds as a replacement.
Very supple light tan leather for the interior. Very happy with the purchase.
Also picked up a new pair of shoes while in the store, hard to beat hand made Goodyear welted shoes.


----------



## NYMets0018

I have a knockoff Ridge wallet from Amazon.


----------



## Nordlys

Slimfold Micro Soft Shell Black with Black Stitch. Hands down the absolute best wallet I've ever owned, and I owned some nice leather bi-folds in the past. The slimfold is the only wallet I've ever owned that I can keep in my back pocket while sitting even when it has 6 or 7 cards and a few bills inside. With my past leather bi-folds I would always need to move my wallet to my front pocket if I was going to be sitting for more than a few minutes. The soft shell material has held up well over the past few years, much better than any leather wallet I've owned. And the black fabric with black stitch is low key and stealth.

If it falls apart in 10 years, I'll go out and buy another. Can't see any reason to switch to anything else in the future.


----------



## double

Bellroy, it's well made and slim.


----------



## arkiemark

I use a Goyard passport holder for my wallet. It's black and subtle enough since most people won't know Goyard or it's history.


----------



## adam_svt

I keep it simple. don't like bulky items in my pocket and I'm minimalistic with what I have in my wallet especially since you can have most of those things electronically on your phone. I use a non folding wallet that holds folded cash and a few cards at most


----------



## yankeexpress

new Leather RFID from Amazon


----------



## yankeexpress

adam_svt said:


> I keep it simple. don't like bulky items in my pocket and I'm minimalistic with what I have in my wallet especially since you can have most of those things electronically on your phone. I use a non folding wallet that holds folded cash and a few cards at most


What watch will you be selling after speed-posting to 100 posts?


----------



## anch

I've had a bunch of quality mini bifolds and regular cardholder. I always thought the Secrid's were too techy and gadgety for my taste. Then I was gifted one by a colleague and used it solely for when travelling. Now it's all I use. Their slimwallet without the button clasp thing is my jam.


----------



## quattro98

Allett nylon


----------



## Miklos86

I tried card holders, minimalistic wallets and the like, but always get back to regular, leather bifolds. There is always something the keep secure in a hurry and a wallet with space is perfect for that. Plus getting out and count cash is always fiddly with those minimalistic wallets, like Ridge or Water Wallet. Lastly, in everyday life I can't avoid using coins and most slim wallets don't have a solution for that.


----------



## StanleyInquisition

I've been using Tommy Hilfiger bifold leather wallets for the last 4 or 5 years. That said, I'm looking to buy something a bit nicer soon, maybe an LV.


----------



## Adam2011

I like small minimalist wallets that are just big enough but not too big. My Aspinal of London card wallet is a perfect size


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetony007

card holder- LV, regular monogram/color.
Carry it with all my cards and some cash. Love this thing to death!!


----------



## SolarPower

Love Saddleback (esp. old Papyrus logo) wallets and have quite a few.


----------



## dfwcowboy

I have an Ashland shell cordovan wallet I've been using for the past 3 years. It will probably outlive me.


----------



## Mvale87

I rarely carry cash so I decided to ditch the bulky wallet last year for a more minimalist approach. I think my back will thank me later on in life.

I use a simple Smythson card holder.










As for the brand, I don't know much about the company but the wife has a bunch of stuff from them and it seems to last.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

dfwcowboy said:


> I have an Ashland shell cordovan wallet I've been using for the past 3 years. It will probably outlive me.


Ashland makes good kit, and will take care of you. Phil Whatsizname, that runs it, is a good guy.


----------



## Rearmount

I'm currently using the Gundeck Quickdraw wallet from Das Offene Meer Leather Co. One dude making them in Hawaii and lots of customizable options for colors. Previously, I've used wallets from Saddleback Leather and have an anteater-leather from Greg Everett Leather.


----------



## composer

Old black leather wallet, looking for a new one soon


----------



## pojo1806

I have a Bellroy Note Sleeve in black and a Bellroy Card Sleeve in navy blue, swap them out depending how I feel.


----------



## frankieg

Coach coin wallet in 'Sport' Calf Leather. Nice, but not as nice as my 15 year old (made in USA) Coach coin wallet it replaced. New ones are made in India...


----------



## Sinanamus

Saddleback makes the best affordable wallet and Ashland shell cordovan is the best expensive wallet in my opinion.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kip595

I have several from Tumi, one Brooks Bros., and an older Calvin Klein my dad gave me once. A single fold small electric blue Tumi is my current around town wallet.


----------



## nudie

Currently using Gucci monogram










Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinanamus

Ashland leather color 8 reverse interior. Absolutely loving it! Only a few weeks old. I will definitely be collecting Ashland wallets now.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

I recently received a Bellroy billfold with RFID protection, which I'd signed up for on Drop. Can't say I immediately love it. The RFID lining prevents it from fully opening and makes it prone to close itself. I may go back to my m^2 minimalist, which I love aside from the lack of RFID lining. We'll see.


----------



## spectre6000

I've done a fair amount of leatherwork as a hobby. A decade and change ago I bought a handmade leather wallet at an art fair. Checked all the boxes for quality. No name. Doesn't need one. It's honest quality. I've pared down what I carry over the years, and have been entertaining replacing it. When I do, I'll be buying the same sort of wallet, but picking up where this one left off. It's sole failing after all this time is the leather is starting to wear through in the corners. There's one type of leather I'm aware of that would withstand this, so I'll be on the lookout for a shell cordovan replacement. Probably from another indie who will similarly not mark it up with branding.


----------



## -dustin

I’m 38. My favorite wallet is the one I bought as a junior in high school. I’ve just recently replaced it with a card holder from Tanner and a little ditty from Holtz. Nothing compares to my 21yr old antique, though. Wish I could find another.


----------



## Maverixk

I've stuck with Louis Vuitton and Montblanc for over 10 years. 
Love both brands, LV is better though in terms of quality.


----------



## mui.richard

Sinanamus said:


> Ashland leather color 8 reverse interior. Absolutely loving it! Only a few weeks old. I will definitely be collecting Ashland wallets now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yep, they are ridiculously good for the money and I honestly think they will outlast me.


----------



## macharle

Damn leaning towards a Saddleback after this post. Great price for what appears to be seriously quality leather goods.


----------



## cowboyjack

Small Tumi with a minimum of cards in my front pocket.


----------



## humzark

I use the LV Slender wallet and love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock2710

I use a front pocket wallet from the Southern Trapper. I’ve had it for about 4 years now and it looks amazing and still has years of life left.


----------



## stipebst




----------



## cowboyjack

A small Tumi credit card wallet in my front pocket.


----------



## texwatch

I love my saddleback wallet. Over time it's gotten darker and better looking. It's a great shape and not anywhere near worn out. In fact, I think it gets better the longer you have it.


----------



## JD10

Smathers and Branson Nola flag card wallet. I went to a minimalist set up for comfort


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hussain53

I am using Miajee's Vulcan Bifold wallet & cardholder for my daily use. I have been using it for 2 years almost, and its works perfectly. 








VULCAN - Bifold Wallet & Card Holder - Miajee's


Add agility to your daily commute with Miajee's Vulcan. This bifold wallet comes with a detached card holder so you can loosen up your wallet




miajees.com


----------



## bigmatt17073

Recycled Firefighter combat boot Sergeant


----------



## roadcykler

Used to be called "Bison" but seems they were bought by Ezra Arthur, whoever that is. Not fancy looking but sturdy and should last a long time. Bison wallet


----------



## SolarPower

Less need to carry larger wallet these days, so for now it is a Thin Saddleback wallet. I like the old "papyrus" logo leather the best.


----------



## hrant

Filson cordovan leather.


----------



## Pongster

Chanel. Gift from the wife.


----------



## ktg09

Louis Vuitton leather pocket organizer


----------



## Nm56

I really like Tumi's "Slim Single Billfold" in ballistic nylon for everyday use. It's compact and durable and the pockets keep the cards in place.

When traveling, I pair it with the "Global Double Billfold" which is good for the countries with larger bills. I keep one wallet in my pocket with the relevant CCs/cards for wherever I'm traveling and the other in my bag, and swap the CCs/cards/bills whenever necessary.


----------



## phillyforager

I am primarily a collector of shoes, boots, and other mens clothing.... secondary to watch collecting so I have owned a ton of super high end wallets in the past. Just a few recommendations for people in the higher price range category (but note, these wallets will probably last your whole lifetime):

Iron Heart Medium Cordovan Wallet: 



The Flat Head Wild Child: 



Ashland Shell Cordovan Fat Herbie: 




Please let me know if you have any questions about these. I have owned them all and have found them and their brand to be of the highest quality.

P.S.... I made all these videos, so feel free to ask anything about the wallets


----------



## swissra

I have a coach. I think they make really nice wallets.


----------



## Sinanamus

If you want stealth unbranded, high quality look at these two:
1) Ashland leather (expensive) 
2) Saddleback (inexpensive) 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection

Louis Vuitton because I mean, can't wear Rolex and AP and carry Amex cards in a clip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianinCA

Tumi slim bifold.


----------



## Time4Good

Ashland Leather Fat Herbie in double reverse natural shell cordovan. Unbelievable quality, Horween's shell cordovan is absolutely phenomenal and unlike any other leather you'll ever find. I went with the natural (no dye) which has patinaed beautifully. Here it is after three and a half years:


----------



## Seddyspaghetti

this slim blue gucci wallet. pretty durable for what it is. more durable than my lv.


----------



## kritameth

It was $9 from Amazon, almost 2 years ago now. Not too shabby, but I look forward to upgrading when I make some progress in my career!


----------



## CaseandMovement

Purchased a LV Monogram Eclipse 'Pocket Organizer' and loved it until the glue started peeling off the edges within the first month. They replaced it for me once and it happened again a few months later. My guess is that maybe it's not meant to ride shotgun in skinnier jeans. I loved it, just not durable. Now I use an elastic wristband that was $10 lol


----------



## weebergy

I have one custom made from this etsy shop: Udol Leather

The guy was studying in Taipei at the time so we meet up in person, discuss the details and in a week I had it. Great quality - after 5 years it still going strong. (this is not the photo of mine, I can add that later if you interested)


----------



## flynnstone

Carbon fiber money clip! 🙌🏻


----------



## drlagares

polo ralph lauren wallet is pretty awesome


----------



## Foxgal

I don't have any experience with this brand but have always thought this "rainbow" interior was cool. Mind you, I am a gal so guys might find this too flashy. My husband won't carry a wallet and uses me as his "pack mule" but at least I can justify my bag purchases that way ?

Anyhoo, Launer is what Queen Elizabeth carries so you gotta figure it's good quality. Everything can be customized in any color and type of leather.


----------



## King0424

My last 3 wallets have been Tumi's, they have served me well..


----------



## CSG

I've had a Bosca ID card wallet for at least 15 years if not longer now. Front pocket carry. I'd ordered a replacement from Bosca last year but the quality was nowhere near as good. Now, I'm looking at stupidly expensive wallets like the Ettingers but can't find a style I like. I guess I'll be keeping this old Bosca until it gives up the ghost.


----------



## Ginseng108

I carry a semi-custom wallet in whiskey shell cordovan. Best wallet I've ever owned.


----------



## CMY21

TUMI slim card case ....... holds everything I need without the bulk of a traditional wallet.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

I'm a bit of a wallet dork and rotate about once/week.

My current favorites are from:









OPEN SEA LEATHER CO.


Custom and Made-to-order Leather Goods. Sailor, US Navy




www.osleather.com












Low Tide Leather







lowtideleather.com




KODA GOODS


----------



## johnmrson

I like using vintage wallets that are usually NOS. My preferred is the Amity Director. I'm using one at the moment and I've got a spare tucked away.


----------



## OmegaGateway

I use a Coach card wallet. I have a few different colors to change it up a bit.
Faily inexpensive at the coach outlets.
Very slim and comfortable to keep in the pocket.
All received as gifts


----------



## OmegaGateway

SolarPower said:


> Less need to carry larger wallet these days, so for now it is a Thin Saddleback wallet. I like the old "papyrus" logo leather the best.


Saddleback makes great products!
I have one of their well made valet trays. They also make good videos explaining how they source their leather a showing how they prepare and treat it.


----------



## jok15

Bottega card holder & bi-fold wallet

The card holder in pine green (love it/use it as daily) and the bi-fold wallet in the classic bottega brown ( use it every now and then)


----------



## time+tide

Its interesting how the purpose of this thread has changed but I wanna throw in some bespoke ideas. They're better in some ways to brand names, just stuff I've seen while looking for watch straps


----------



## WAhusky

Gucci card holder with the snake print for the last 3 years


----------



## RobiN0963

My GF bought me an LV wallet


----------



## Toooooooonyyy

Tumi wallet.
TUMI - Alpha Multi Window Card Case Wallet with RFID Lock for Men https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078KDH9J6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glc_fabc_ajY2FbDZSR2BK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Rammus

A Mont Blanc


----------



## jkpa

A very thin one that fits just a few cards and some cash. I used to have a fat wallet filled with unnecessary items and it actually caused me great hip pain as I wore it in my back pocket and would always sit on it. After changing to the slim wallet, the pain went away.


----------



## NativeTxn

I was pumped about the Akini XSTO and it does work well and is nice and compact. But I found that it was starting to mess up the edges of my cards from sliding them in and out.

Right now I’m using a Popov Leather card holder. But I tend to switch around a lot though I’m narrowing it down (I have about 12-15 different wallets in my desk drawer right now).

The Distil Union Wally Micro is great if you carry cards only. But not the best even with a few bills.

I’ve got a Craft & Lore Port and an Insider that should arrive this coming week that I’m excited to try.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth




----------



## cghorr01

kritameth said:


> View attachment 15668150



Bands. A much needed laugh from that one, thank you.

Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## SolarPower

kritameth said:


> View attachment 15668150


How much did you pay?


----------



## belia

iuserman said:


> I'm looking for a nice luxury wallet for a friend's 50 birthday and I have several options so far:
> 
> 1. Amazon.com: Trafalgar Men's Trafalgar Alligator Hipster Wallet
> 2. Amazon.com: Sultan Genuine Alligator Men's Bifold Wallet
> 3. Amazon.com: Montblanc Meisterstuck Soft Grain 6 Credit Card Wallet in Black
> 
> What wallets do you guys use? what can you recommend?


I like the smallest, thinnest high quality leather wallet that I can find. A couple years ago a friend recommended Saddleback Leather. Once I tried them, I lost all interest in other brands. I'm a customer for life. Their products are top notch as far as quality and their smallest wallets are exactly what I want and need.


----------



## NativeTxn

For the time being, I'm pretty much set on the Craft & Lore Port that I just got in the natural veg tan leather/color. Broke in very quickly to where it was easy to get things in and out of the middle section. Quality seems excellent. I don't see my self changing up nearly as frequently as I have in the past (though old habits die hard).


----------



## OurHour

I use a cheap $10 wallet from Ross


----------



## AAMC

LV Amerigo


























LV Card Holder


















Some Burberry










Incoming LV Marco My LV Heritage (takes several weeks to be delivered)


















Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ronsetoe

I use a Coach card holder. It holds my license and is clear on the front. In the back it has three credit card slots and that is it. I haven't handled cash in years so there is no need for me to have a large wallet. The total size is just a tad larger than a credit card


----------



## jamnesiac34

iuserman said:


> I'm looking for a nice luxury wallet for a friend's 50 birthday and I have several options so far:
> 
> 1. Amazon.com: Trafalgar Men's Trafalgar Alligator Hipster Wallet
> 2. Amazon.com: Sultan Genuine Alligator Men's Bifold Wallet
> 3. Amazon.com: Montblanc Meisterstuck Soft Grain 6 Credit Card Wallet in Black
> 
> What wallets do you guys use? what can you recommend?


Check out the leather wallets on GoForthGoods.com. They are hand made in the US and are guaranteed for life.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

Belroy wallet for me. Best I have ever owned.


----------



## Rglane828

I use a ledger nano x now.


----------



## quattro98

Tom Bihn Nik's Minimalist Wallet #4. I want a small, light wallet. I have shell cordovan wallets from Mitchell Leather and Ashland Leather, but prefer the Tom BIhn. It's just more comfortable in my front pocket.









TOM BIHN Nik's Minimalist Wallets, Slim Style, Fits 6-10 Cards


Three versions of a truly minimalist wallet with a nearly seamless look achieved through a process similar to that of origami. Fits 6-10 cards and a few folded bills. Made in Seattle, Washington, U.S.A., with globally-sourced materials and fabric from Korea/Japan/U.S.A.




www.tombihn.com


----------



## SuttoFL

I use the Tumi Alpha card holder, which I keep in my backpack, and I carry a carbon fiber money clip in my pocket with cash, ID and a couple of debit/credit cards.


----------



## Herb1953

Tumi front pocket wallet these last 15 years. I’ve tried to replace it, but have so far gone back to it.


----------



## Darlinboy

iuserman said:


> I'm looking for a nice luxury wallet for a friend's 50 birthday and I have several options so far:
> 
> 1. Amazon.com: Trafalgar Men's Trafalgar Alligator Hipster Wallet
> 2. Amazon.com: Sultan Genuine Alligator Men's Bifold Wallet
> 3. Amazon.com: Montblanc Meisterstuck Soft Grain 6 Credit Card Wallet in Black
> 
> What wallets do you guys use? what can you recommend?


2015 and still going .... OP must have ideas to last a while. 

p.s. Saddleback small bifold.


----------



## Dimeet

Louis Vuitton Pocket Organiser is the way to go! this is my absolutely rare pocket organiser! what a piece of art!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M3xpress

I've been rocking one of these for years and I've liked it. I always like to keep my eye out for something different for when a wallet wears out bc I like to change it up but I may do this one again when the time comes.

I do like to try to stay with small, simple card holder/wallets.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlskrona Watch Co

Just switched from an LV wallet to this Goyard card holder. I am trying the front pocket thing to see if I like it.


----------



## gball

I have a couple TUMI wallets and a TUMI card holder. I like that they look pretty understated in looks but are top quality and wear well.


----------



## vmgotit

Cabela’s Deer hide bi-fold. Does not slip out of my pocket with the suede style leather. Vance.


----------



## B.Kenobi

Shell cordovan with kangaroo lining from Rose Leather Crafting on etsy. I've had it for a few years now and while it's nicely broken in I can't see it wearing out inside of a decade, if ever.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

I tend to carry the bare minimum in my wallet - two cards (debit and credit), driver's license and health insurance card. I rarely carry cash these days. 
I have a couple of wallets from Open Sea Leather and a beautiful minimalist wallet in blue veg tanned leather from Low Tide Leather.

My latest pickup is this beauty from Koda Goods. All wallets are made to order and are movie themed - I believe the maker is a cinematographer. This model, the Yojimbo, is made from Conceria Walpier Buttero leather and lined in a sevenberry pattern fabric to mimic the kimonos worn in the film.









KODA GOODS


Created by Director Michael McCourt, Koda Goods is the merge of two loves. Film and quality handmade goods.




kodagoods.co


----------



## AAMC

davestradamus said:


> Just switched from an LV wallet to this Goyard card holder. I am trying the front pocket thing to see if I like it.
> 
> View attachment 15781772


I don't know how recent it is but looks like Goyard does "distance sales" now... already sent them an email to get a St Pierre Card Holder with my initials


----------



## Karlskrona Watch Co

AAMC said:


> I don't know how recent it is but looks like Goyard does "distance sales" now... already sent them an email to get a St Pierre Card Holder with my initials


I thought you had to visit a boutique, so I bought mine grey market. I really like it, and definitely will consider buying more from them.


----------



## AAMC

davestradamus said:


> I thought you had to visit a boutique, so I bought mine grey market. I really like it, and definitely will consider buying more from them.











Catalogue.Goyard.us


Discover a selection of models from Maison Goyard




www.goyard.com


----------



## rwbenjey

Currently carrying a small bifold demo in navy Pueblo with matching thread and edge paint. Doing another round of small wallets for the shop, including this design, in chestnut Buttero.


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

AAMC said:


> I don't know how recent it is but looks like Goyard does "distance sales" now... already sent them an email to get a St Pierre Card Holder with my initials


That's fine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC

New wallet just arrived


----------



## aboutTIME1028

AAMC said:


> New wallet just arrived


Is that a coin pouch or card slots under the flap? I personally think the initials are way too big. Enjoy in good health.

Sent from my EVR-N29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

Still the Chanel my wife got me years ago. Now that i think about it, all my wallets were gifts from her.


----------



## AAMC

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Is that a coin pouch or card slots under the flap? I personally think the initials are way too big. Enjoy in good health.
> 
> Sent from my EVR-N29 using Tapatalk


It's a coin pouch (it's the Marco wallet) the initials are standard size for the My LV heritage, this time I just wanted a more funky item as I already have more sober items... but they are a bit boring


----------



## dafuture

I'd love an LV pocket organizer some day, but for now I rotate between a Coach cardholder, Tumi bifold, and a Montblanc vertical bifold. All were on the less expensive side (the Coach $20, the Tumi, $40, the Montblanc $100), but primarily they were bought to use on different occasions.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## AAMC

Drudge said:


>


^^ winner


----------



## AAMC

Goyard Saint Pierre just arrived!
Everything I need from a wallet


----------



## ShortOnTime

Wow, the Goyard wallets being posted look amazing. I never heard of the brand, so thanks for posting up!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC

Just arrived, Bottega Veneta Intrecciato bifold card holder


----------



## Al Faromeo

Salvatore Ferragamo for the win 

I've been using this wonderful, slim, elegant piece of leather for years. The stitching is perfect. The leather is strong and beautiful. And it is just large enough to accommodate my phone should it need to.


----------



## rwbenjey

Small bifold in Italian Buttero (chestnut)


----------



## Paulo 8135

I like Samsonite because:

My brother is called Samuel!

My great uncle was called Samuel!

Another Uncle Sam?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PiguetPolo

Bottega or bust.


----------



## Skellig

Got a present of this one a couple of years ago but I have never used it. It could do going to someone that would appreciate it.


----------



## Harcar

I have a few a Paul Smith I like a lot. A tiny thin Coach. I have a couple LV’s as well monogram full leather Tiara I think then a danier. Attract to much attention


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

Drudge said:


>


Fine AF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caterpillar Guy

I've used the same metal binder clip for 12 years. They do offer brass versions to dress it up though.


----------



## Pavilions

Kenneth Cole Wallet


----------



## mcsf

Haven’t used a wallet in probably 2 decades. Straight basic money clip for me with ID and few cards in the middle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

Fossil Front Pocket Wallet. I honestly can't remember when I bought it. But I know I had it in October of 2000 when I met my wife.


----------



## time+tide

Caterpillar Guy said:


> I've used the same metal binder clip for 12 years. They do offer brass versions to dress it up though.
> View attachment 15864375


Thats a dollar bill short of a money clip


----------



## Jdivitto

I have a Montblanc Meisterstuck 8C smooth leather wallet. It’s 12 years old and still going strong but some wear in the corners. I’ll probably keep it another couple years and get the same thing except 6 card slots.


----------



## time+tide

I used to have a generic wallet, then the wife gifted ones that she thought should have matching handbag labels so I get to change them up every now and then.


----------



## Caterpillar Guy

time+tide said:


> Thats a dollar bill short of a money clip


I took the single out for the picture. I didn't want to flaunt.


----------



## Jim Addy

Horween leather made by Ashland in Chicago, Il.

Purely the best. 

Jim


----------



## urbino

Ashland is good people.


----------



## James Haury

I have a HURLEY wallet and a thick tooled leather western wallet plus a few others .I use the HURLEY it is not dressy but then, not many people see it. I think it cost 3 bucks secondhand and very gently used.


----------



## James Haury

urbino said:


> Ashland is good people.


Are they on Ashland Avenue?


----------



## urbino

James Haury said:


> Are they on Ashland Avenue?


I'm not sure. The guy that owns it is a Horween employee. Really nice guy. Knows his leather.


----------



## Tempus Modus

Aspinal Credit Card Wallet and Perry Ellis bi-fold.


----------



## eltonique

Samsonite RFID wallet, pretty old one


----------



## alex_b

I have an older Bellroy Notesleve which I really like. I also have their business card wallet which I prefer over my old Aspinal one.


----------



## Oris1977

check out Ridge wallets! They aren’t necessarily “luxury” wallets but are really cool. I have a couple and they range in price from $85-$225. I’ve gotten my friends a some for their birthdays and they make great, respectable gifts. They are high quality, block RFID, and a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## dfwcowboy

Jim Addy said:


> Horween leather made by Ashland in Chicago, Il.
> 
> Purely the best.
> 
> Jim


Even better with Horween Shell Cordovan made by Ashland.


----------



## BA1970

I've been using this "Maxpedition C.M.C." wallet for the last several years. It's nearly perfect for my needs and taste.

















C.M.C. Wallet (Buy 1 Get 1 Free. Mix and Match in Multiples of 2. All Sales Final.)


C.M.C.™ Wallet Maxpedition-Military, CCW, EDC, Tactical, Everyday Carry, Outdoors, Nature, Hiking, Camping, Police Officer, EMT, Firefighter,Bushcraft, Gear.




www.maxpedition.com


----------



## R_P_C

A Ghurka wallet I've had for 20 years. Still beautiful but showing it's age. I've wanted to replace it but they don't make this style anymore, still plotting my next move&#8230;


----------



## Computantis

R_P_C said:


> View attachment 15899785
> 
> A Ghurka wallet I've had for 20 years. Still beautiful but showing it's age. I've wanted to replace it but they don't make this style anymore, still plotting my next move&#8230;


Man, the patina on this wallet is gorgeous. It looks very moisturized from natural finger oils and the stitching seems to be in great shape for two decades of use. My "aged" wallets didn't look this good after five years, let alone twenty.

I would keep using this one if it were up to me!


----------



## R_P_C

You said it- the wallet _is_ gorgeous and the leather is absolutely still supple.

The pic I shared isn't fully representative however, with the issue being the corners and edges&#8230;









I have gotten my money and then some out of this wallet, I'm just afraid that any day now that corner is going to catch on my back pocket and blow the whole edge out.

If anyone is ever looking for a very nice gift idea, I can't recommend Ghurka enough.


----------



## Computantis

R_P_C said:


> You said it- the wallet _is_ gorgeous and the leather is absolutely still supple.
> 
> The pic I shared isn't fully representative however, with the issue being the corners and edges&#8230;
> View attachment 15908241
> 
> 
> I have gotten my money and then some out of this wallet, I'm just afraid that any day now that corner is going to catch on my back pocket and blow the whole edge out.
> 
> If anyone is ever looking for a very nice gift idea, I can't recommend Ghurka enough.


Ahh, I see what you mean now. Does Ghurka make cardholders? I've switched to one in the last year and am loving it from the usual bifold wallet I'm used to. Much more simple and low profile.

Let me know what you end up replacing the Ghurka with! I'm always on the prowl for my new wallet.


----------



## R_P_C

Computantis said:


> Ahh, I see what you mean now. Does Ghurka make cardholders? I've switched to one in the last year and am loving it from the usual bifold wallet I'm used to. Much more simple and low profile.
> 
> Let me know what you end up replacing the Ghurka with! I'm always on the prowl for my new wallet.


Interesting, I hadn't really given thought to a card holder. I was trying to find the same bifold layout my current one has, ordered literally 5-6 wallets to try and match it, but without luck.

I'll check out some card holders- starting with this company- and let you know what I ultimately end up with.


----------



## Computantis

R_P_C said:


> Interesting, I hadn't really given thought to a card holder. I was trying to find the same bifold layout my current one has, ordered literally 5-6 wallets to try and match it, but without luck.
> 
> I'll check out some card holders- starting with this company- and let you know what I ultimately end up with.


Nice! If I decide to do some wallet-shopping today I'll definitely let you know if I find something worth sharing.


----------



## hondowatch2

In my experience, Ettinger makes the nicest wallets.


----------



## rwbenjey

A few patina shots of my EDC


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Loneguitar

My kids got me a ridge front pocket wallet for Father’s Day that I love!


----------



## rr82

iuserman said:


> I'm looking for a nice luxury wallet for a friend's 50 birthday and I have several options so far:
> 
> 1. Amazon.com: Trafalgar Men's Trafalgar Alligator Hipster Wallet
> 2. Amazon.com: Sultan Genuine Alligator Men's Bifold Wallet
> 3. Amazon.com: Montblanc Meisterstuck Soft Grain 6 Credit Card Wallet in Black
> 
> What wallets do you guys use? what can you recommend?


I got a Harber London wallet and I love it. Highly recommend them.


----------



## stbob

Over ten years i used the swiss army wallet, still good new. Recently felt the need to lighten my load so i got this more compact wallet from coach. Actually the coach is two wallets in one, zactly what i was looking for. As for the swiss army wallet, i'll be keeping that close by. By the looks of the coach wallet quality, i'll be lucky to get a year or two out of it...


----------



## channelxiv

Can't go wrong with a Montblanc


----------



## clockworkgator

Orvis with the buffalo head coin. Leather has held up quite well. Unfortunately the coin is sealed in with heavy duty, clearly plastic... so over time, moisture has seeped in from the leather and started to turn the coin green. Probably won't go that route again...


----------



## Lotusleatherstudio

Thank you for sharing the best information if you are searching for handcraft leather accessories so we provide genuine leather *custom wallets*, *custom leather keychains*, Handmade Leather Earrings and etc. Now visit our website for more information.


----------



## Nilsirl

I have had my Saddleback small bifold for a few years now. It has held up great, still looks like new. I would highly recommend checking them out.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrillhouse2k22

I use a blue tumi, with no money in it. Best wallet I’ve ever had


----------



## OogieBoogie

Ditched my wallet years ago. Currently use this cardholder, which holds my driving license, 3 bank cards, one other, 2x slim RFID protection cards, and £30 in the centre pocket. I can wear it in trouser pocket without it making a bulge.


----------



## fourwheeler45

This bad boy from Westaur Leather Goods | Handmade Leather Wallets for about a year now


----------



## munizfire




----------



## Dusty78

Tumi Multi Window Alpha. This way both my license and conceal carry permit are visible…each in their own window


----------



## FuzeDude

No wallet. Ti money clip to hold 2 CC's, my DL, CCW and insurance card.


----------



## SixtyLion

Stock & Barrel wallet.


----------



## ratchnatch

You know what they call a quarter pounder with cheese in France? Tell em Vincent.


----------



## Jacob’s Watches

DuPont. Great bang for the buck.


----------



## entropy1049

ratchnatch said:


> You know what they call a quarter pounder with cheese in France? Tell em Vincent.
> View attachment 16566649


My daughter gave me mine for my birthday probably 8 or 9 years ago. It’s actually holding up really well, some water staining but no holes, rips, or loose stitching. Beware of cheap knock-offs.

“Oh man, I accidentally shot Marvin in the face!”








😂😂😂


----------



## [BOBO]

entropy1049 said:


> My daughter gave me mine for my birthday probably 8 or 9 years ago. It’s actually holding up really well, some water staining but no holes, rips, or loose stitching. Beware of cheap knock-offs.
> 
> “Oh man, I accidentally shot Marvin in the face!”
> View attachment 16580579
> 
> 😂😂😂


I've had one for 20 years. Never used it.


----------



## ratchnatch

entropy1049 said:


> My daughter gave me mine for my birthday probably 8 or 9 years ago. It’s actually holding up really well, some water staining but no holes, rips, or loose stitching. Beware of cheap knock-offs.
> 
> “Oh man, I accidentally shot Marvin in the face!”
> View attachment 16580579
> 
> 😂😂😂


Wow yours has held up. Mine is one of those cheap knockoffs I think. Hasn't show wear yet bur I also don't use it heavily.


----------



## ratchnatch

[BOBO] said:


> I've had one for 20 years. Never used it.


I use mine mainly as my international wallet. I've used it in the states as well, but it's a go to when traveling outside of the country.


----------



## [BOBO]

ratchnatch said:


> I use mine mainly as my international wallet. I've used it in the states as well, but it's a go to when traveling outside of the country.


I was honestly a bit disappointed that the one I got had the phrase printed and not embroidered and the material of the wallet is some fake pleather. 
Got it from a shop called thinkgeek, so I don't know what I was expecting...


----------



## entropy1049

Accept no substitutes:





BMFWallets.com - Get Your Bad Mother Fucker Wallet - The Official Wallet As Seen in Pulp Fiction


Get your bad mother ****er wallet today. The official wallet as seen in Pulp Fiction. Make sure everyone knows that you are one bad mother ****er by your choice of wallet.




www.bmfwallets.com





😁


----------



## ratchnatch

[BOBO] said:


> I was honestly a bit disappointed that the one I got had the phrase printed and not embroidered and the material of the wallet is some fake pleather.
> Got it from a shop called thinkgeek, so I don't know what I was expecting...
> View attachment 16581879


Ah dang that sucks. Mine is from Ali so its embroidered but I am already starting to see cracks where it folds the most after minimal use. It definitely is not leather either.


----------



## ratchnatch

entropy1049 said:


> Accept no substitutes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMFWallets.com - Get Your Bad Mother Fucker Wallet - The Official Wallet As Seen in Pulp Fiction
> 
> 
> Get your bad mother ****er wallet today. The official wallet as seen in Pulp Fiction. Make sure everyone knows that you are one bad mother ****er by your choice of wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bmfwallets.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 😁


Thanks, I was gonna ask about where you got yours!


----------



## TrojanSharkCrabs

Spine wallet. Super minimalist, doesn’t need up the lines in my suits, and doubles as a bottle opener (more useful than you may think)


----------



## zentempo

Saddleback Leather … their “Slim Business Card Holder” serves me just fine as a minimalist wallet.

Nothing fancy, just a solid little fold-over number with two opposing slots …


----------



## Viseguy

I carry a leather wallet, but never had one that lasted more than 6-7 years, tops. My current one, a bright red leather which I love, is 5 years old and starting to deteriorate, and I doubt it'll last more than another year or so. My needs are simple: lots of slots and pockets for cards (credit/debit and medical insurance). A billfold for currency is becoming increasingly optional. Since the onset of the plague, my use of physical legal tender has become minimal. Come to think of it, I've tried synthetic materials, but they didn't last any longer than leather. Oh, well -- first-world problem.


----------



## Brookcal

Small LV, holds just the cards I need and plenty of bills, still looks perfect after 2 years. However, I only carry it in a front pocket.


----------



## SammyD84

I wear two wallets throughout the year. My 10+ Saddleback bifold for colder weather and my Coach card holder with a cool zipper pocket for warmer weather.


----------



## STK1200S

Go on Etsy.com
In filters choose:
Hand made
Location US so you don't have to mess with customs
Mens
Wallet
Pick a skin & color
Sort by ratings
Pick a wallet that catches your fancy, message the seller & specify what you like as in sticking color, Cordovan leather, stitching style such as straight Japanese stitching, extra pocket etc...etc... & ask them to make it


----------



## STK1200S

Ohhh & this day and age carry wallet #2 in a different pocket with $20- in it incase you get held up!


----------



## rushna971

noleblooded said:


> I use one of the cheap minimalist wallets that is extremely thin and can hold like 5 cards max and a little cash. I think I got it from Amazon for around $20 bucks. When I'm traveling, I switch to something a bit bigger.


I use minimalist leather wallet.


----------



## damienmcguigan

Recently just purchases a Secrid Miniwallet in Rango Green


----------



## Sledhardo

damienmcguigan said:


> Recently just purchases a Secrid Miniwallet in Rango Green
> 
> View attachment 16638976


These are nice, mine has done well for a couple of years. Found I may need to upgrade to something bigger for receipts/cash though


----------



## damienmcguigan

Sledhardo said:


> These are nice, mine has done well for a couple of years. Found I may need to upgrade to something bigger for receipts/cash though


I travel a lot and normally just use cards wherever i go. At least this one can store a couple of notes easily enough for whenever i need them


----------



## Sledhardo

damienmcguigan said:


> I travel a lot and normally just use cards wherever i go. At least this one can store a couple of notes easily enough for whenever i need them


See you're in the UK - how does it hold british notes? I'm moving to LDN in a few months and I know they're taller/wider than the play money we use over here.


----------



## damienmcguigan

Sledhardo said:


> See you're in the UK - how does it hold british notes? I'm moving to LDN in a few months and I know they're taller/wider than the play money we use over here.


Not the best quality pics but here it is with 2 £20 notes in it. These are NI notes and not the Bank of England ones which are a bit bigger if my memory is correct but i think it should hold them quite easily. You wouldn't want to have too many in it though:


----------



## Bullydog

Tiffany card holder in black and in grey


----------



## Andoy

Picard


----------



## big_slacker

I used to have this super thin nylon wallet by Allett which my wife hated. Said it looked like a kid's wallet from the 80's










So last x-mas she got me a Ridge carbon:


----------



## FuzeDude

Been using one of these for decades......


----------



## bombaywalla

zentempo said:


> Saddleback Leather … their “Slim Business Card Holder” serves me just fine as a minimalist wallet.
> 
> Nothing fancy, just a solid little fold-over number with two opposing slots …
> View attachment 16584009
> 
> 
> View attachment 16584011


What is "OLD MEXICO"? Texas? California?


----------



## zentempo

bombaywalla said:


> What is "OLD MEXICO"? Texas? California?


I think it’s Texas. At least that’s where their business address is … I remember reading that back in the early days he was in Mexico, and then on the West Coast … Oregon maybe?
Anyway all I know is over the years I have gifted a half dozen wallets and an Indiana Jones style briefcase made by Saddleback and they are all still in service and while they do soften and break in nicely, they still show no signs of wearing out …
(disclaimer: I have no association with this company - just an impressed customer)


----------



## EdgarZ

bombaywalla said:


> What is "OLD MEXICO"? Texas? California?


Just Mexico. As in not New Mexico. They did a made in Texas run a few years ago but it appears they no longer do that. All their stuff is made in Mexico by hand.

I’ve been using this front pocket wallet for close to 10 years and not one stitch has come undone. I like a minimalist wallet and don’t ever see myself buying another wallet.


----------



## Anthonybrutte

ronsetoe said:


> I use a Coach card holder. It holds my license and is clear on the front. In the back it has three credit card slots and that is it. I haven't handled cash in years so there is no need for me to have a large wallet. The total size is just a tad larger than a credit card


I have used LV and Gucci for many years. Recently I decided to have a new wallet and started to search. a site was very helpful for my search which is slimmenswallet and I bought a quality handmade leather wallet. Its brand was not important because its quality is perfect!


----------



## Grasshopperglock

I use a Dooney and Bourke card holder I bought while in college. 2004ish. I only keep my ID in it. 

I have no bank cards or credit cards. Cash is kept on a silver James Avery money clip.


----------



## Bulldog72

Carbon fiber Apple wallet from Nimalist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissmadetexan

LV and Gucci wallets swapped out depending on what I’m doing.


----------



## Seiklox

Manhattan portage coin purse with a RFID credit card sleeve.


----------



## Beardedmark84

Louis Vuitton for like 10 years, looks brand new


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

$16 Dickies trifold from Wal-Mart. I like the separate zippered cash section and it holds plenty.

I’ve got a Coach card holder with money clip, but I rarely use that anymore as I’ve got too much stuff to carry around these days.


----------



## JSchinasi

I used to have a Costanza wallet that was huge. Have since slimmed down to the slimmest wallet I can. I have been using a Bally wallet for the past decade (similar to the link but not exactly) - has been great and very durable:






Men's Leather Wallets, Card Holders & Coin Pouches | Bally


Discover Bally's designer Wallets and more leather fashion Accessories. Get inspired by our luxury selection and shop now on the Official Bally website.




www.bally.com


----------



## Cheep

Vintage ostrich Gucci


----------



## Bob1087

iuserman said:


> I'm looking for a nice luxury wallet for a friend's 50 birthday and I have several options so far:
> 
> 1. Amazon.com: Trafalgar Men's Trafalgar Alligator Hipster Wallet
> 2. Amazon.com: Sultan Genuine Alligator Men's Bifold Wallet
> 3. Amazon.com: Montblanc Meisterstuck Soft Grain 6 Credit Card Wallet in Black
> 
> What wallets do you guys use? what can you recommend?


Well, years ago I purchased my first “wallet” from RIDGE, and I’ll never go back. Cannot stand a lumpy leather wallet in my back pocket! The RIDGE is condensed, holds up to 10-12 cards, and has a money clip/cash strap option. I like the clip better myself. And it protects your credit cards from being accessed by thieves electronically. Here’s my latest one:


----------



## Drmklr

Grip6, changed from a traditional wallet about a year and could never go back.


----------



## Goin2drt

Serman Brands 1.0 Carbon Fiber. Very similar to the Kings Loot you see on FB all the time. I have tried many and go through phases. I really wanted to like the Ridge and bought one early on. Problem is getting to the one card you use all the time. They are all together and you fumble to get through to the one you need. The Serman has a spot on the outside for 1-2 cards that are your most used to grab quick. I also just used for a loooong time the ZClip. Also the CF version. Those last for ever I was just wanting to mix it up.


----------



## poweredbyjae

Coach perforated


----------



## oztech

leatherology billfold


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Fjällräven passport wallet
Fjällräven zip wallet
Fjällräven zip card holder


----------



## MTT60

Old Angler Firenze


----------



## Beardedmark84

Louis Vuitton


----------



## cheungzafun

From my experience, having a higher end leather wallet really pays for itself. Ive used many different wallets over the years, and the wallets that have held up the best tend to be a bit more expense(100-200 dollar range). Ive noticed that these wallets tend to hold their shape much better, compared to the cheaper wallets. I Hope this helps!


----------



## Maxgus

Just replaced my Secrid wallet with this hand made Shinki Hikaku Shell Cordovan piece.


----------



## Rossgallin

About 2 years ago I had HD Straps make me this Python wallet as well as belt and shoes to match. It’s held up exceptionally well. Only photo I had handy was with the Core Timepieces Seven Sins Diver but it is a watch forum so we should be good


----------



## Das-Bimmer

Currently using a Ridge wallet in carbon fiber with a money clip. I enjoy small minimalist front pocket wallets.


----------



## cheungzafun

I would really recommend buying a high quality leather one! If taken care properly, it will last a very long time. In addition, don't overstuff your wallet with unnecessary cards, and the shape will last a long time =)


----------

